# 2016 Qld xmas in july case swap tasting thread



## benken25

Figured i would get the ball rolling
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale - ready to drink now
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj - Rye Hard with a Bitty Smoke
7. Liam_snorkel - Black Brett IPA - aged 1 year - approx 7.1% ABV
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Ready.
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA or American Bitter (disaster brew day) bottled 03.07.2016
13. NickB - AIPA
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter (Drink now, poor carefully)
15. Radshoes - infected saison - bottled straight from the barrel last night so do not drink until the 30th of July at least.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout and a keg hopped IPA
21. Robv - Dark Mild 3% , only bottled this week
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%) Ready to drink
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat dopplebock


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Ben do you wanna add 2016 to the thread title

Updated mine

1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale - ready to drink now
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj - Rye Hard with a Bitty Smoke
7. Liam_snorkel - Black Brett IPA - aged 1 year - approx 7.1% ABV - READY NOW
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Ready.
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA or American Bitter (disaster brew day) bottled 03.07.2016
13. NickB - AIPA
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter (Drink now, poor carefully)
15. Radshoes - infected saison - bottled straight from the barrel last night so do not drink until the 30th of July at least.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout and a keg hopped IPA
21. Robv - Dark Mild 3% , only bottled this week
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%) Ready to drink
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat dopplebock


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Liam_snorkel said:


> Ben do you wanna add 2016 to the thread title


Fixed the title.

Added mine below. Both beers are a bit undercarbonated, but okay to drink now, but ideally after 25.07. If you drink the AIPA now, it'll reward you with slight undercarbonation and a yellow-green lupulin head and if you get the ASB, it has English levels of carbonation now.:
1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale - ready to drink now
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj - Rye Hard with a Bitty Smoke
7. Liam_snorkel - Black Brett IPA - aged 1 year - approx 7.1% ABV - READY NOW
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Ready.
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (A) or American Standard Bitter (B) - both bottled 03.07.2016 - ready 25.07 but if you're desparate, probably okay to have now, just undercarbonated
13. NickB - AIPA
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter (Drink now, poor carefully)
15. Radshoes - infected saison - bottled straight from the barrel last night so do not drink until the 30th of July at least.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout and a keg hopped IPA
21. Robv - Dark Mild 3% , only bottled this week
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%) Ready to drink
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat dopplebock


----------



## madpierre06

1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale - ready to drink now
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA - Bottled 16.7.16 - I'd give it minimum 7th August.
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj - Rye Hard with a Bitty Smoke
7. Liam_snorkel - Black Brett IPA - aged 1 year - approx 7.1% ABV - READY NOW
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Ready.
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (A) or American Standard Bitter ( B) - both bottled 03.07.2016 - ready 25.07 but if you're desparate, probably okay to have now, just undercarbonated
13. NickB - AIPA
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter (Drink now, poor carefully)
15. Radshoes - infected saison - bottled straight from the barrel last night so do not drink until the 30th of July at least.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout and a keg hopped IPA
21. Robv - Dark Mild 3% , only bottled this week
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%) Ready to drink
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat dopplebock


----------



## robv

1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale - ready to drink now
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA - Bottled 16.7.16 - I'd give it minimum 7th August.
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj - Rye Hard with a Bitty Smoke
7. Liam_snorkel - Black Brett IPA - aged 1 year - approx 7.1% ABV - READY NOW
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Ready.
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (A) or American Standard Bitter ( B) - both bottled 03.07.2016 - ready 25.07 but if you're desparate, probably okay to have now, just undercarbonated
13. NickB - AIPA
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter (Drink now, poor carefully)
15. Radshoes - infected saison - bottled straight from the barrel last night so do not drink until the 30th of July at least.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout and a keg hopped IPA
21. Robv - Dark Mild 3% , only bottled this week, give it 2 weeks
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%) Ready to drink
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat dopplebock


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I've removed the text formatting from the list because it made it virtually impossible to select & copy from the AHB mobile app.

1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale - ready to drink now
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA - Bottled 16.7.16 - I'd give it minimum 7th August.
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj - Rye Hard with a Bitty Smoke
7. Liam_snorkel - Black Brett IPA - aged 1 year - approx 7.1% ABV - READY NOW
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Ready.
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (A) or American Standard Bitter ( B) - both bottled 03.07.2016 - ready 25.07 but if you're desparate, probably okay to have now, just undercarbonated
13. NickB - AIPA
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter (Drink now, poor carefully)
15. Radshoes - infected saison - bottled straight from the barrel last night so do not drink until the 30th of July at least.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout and a keg hopped IPA
21. Robv - Dark Mild 3% , only bottled this week, give it 2 weeks
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%) Ready to drink
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat dopplebock


----------



## angus_grant

Edit: blanking out to use liams unformatted version


----------



## benken25

Starting with number 2 Earles smoked rye farmhouse ale. Nice spicy aroma good carbonation. Very subtle smoke and a dry finish. Not to bad


----------



## angus_grant

1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale - ready to drink now
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA - Bottled 16.7.16 - I'd give it minimum 7th August.
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.
6. lukiferj - Rye Hard with a Bitty Smoke
7. Liam_snorkel - Black Brett IPA - aged 1 year - approx 7.1% ABV - READY NOW
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Ready.
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (A) or American Standard Bitter ( B) - both bottled 03.07.2016 - ready 25.07 but if you're desparate, probably okay to have now, just undercarbonated
13. NickB - AIPA
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter (Drink now, poor carefully)
15. Radshoes - infected saison - bottled straight from the barrel last night so do not drink until the 30th of July at least.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy - Ready to drink
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout and a keg hopped IPA
21. Robv - Dark Mild 3% , only bottled this week, give it 2 weeks
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%) Ready to drink
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat dopplebock


----------



## Motabika

1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale - ready to drink now
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA - Bottled 16.7.16 - I'd give it minimum 7th August.
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.Ready to drink 
6. lukiferj - Rye Hard with a Bitty Smoke
7. Liam_snorkel - Black Brett IPA - aged 1 year - approx 7.1% ABV - READY NOW
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Ready.
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (A) or American Standard Bitter ( B) - both bottled 03.07.2016 - ready 25.07 but if you're desparate, probably okay to have now, just undercarbonated
13. NickB - AIPA
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter (Drink now, poor carefully)
15. Radshoes - infected saison - bottled straight from the barrel last night so do not drink until the 30th of July at least.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy - Ready to drink
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout and a keg hopped IPA
21. Robv - Dark Mild 3% , only bottled this week, give it 2 weeks
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%) Ready to drink
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat dopplebock


----------



## Aydos

1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe (Should have some decent age on it by then).
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale - ready to drink now
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA - Bottled 16.7.16 - I'd give it minimum 7th August.
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.Ready to drink 
6. lukiferj - Rye Hard with a Bitty Smoke
7. Liam_snorkel - Black Brett IPA - aged 1 year - approx 7.1% ABV - READY NOW
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Ready.
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (A) or American Standard Bitter ( B) - both bottled 03.07.2016 - ready 25.07 but if you're desparate, probably okay to have now, just undercarbonated
13. NickB - AIPA
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter (Drink now, poor carefully)
15. Radshoes - infected saison - bottled straight from the barrel last night so do not drink until the 30th of July at least.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy - Ready to drink
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout and a keg hopped IPA (READY TO DRINK)
21. Robv - Dark Mild 3% , only bottled this week, give it 2 weeks
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%) Ready to drink
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat dopplebock


----------



## winkle

aydos said:


> 1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe 7.5 abv drink now mofos.
> 2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale - ready to drink now
> 3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
> 4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA - Bottled 16.7.16 - I'd give it minimum 7th August.
> 5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.Ready to drink
> 6. lukiferj - Rye Hard with a Bitty Smoke
> 7. Liam_snorkel - Black Brett IPA - aged 1 year - approx 7.1% ABV - READY NOW
> 8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV tasting ******* delicious.
> 9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
> 10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Ready.
> 11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
> 12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (A) or American Standard Bitter ( B) - both bottled 03.07.2016 - ready 25.07 but if you're desparate, probably okay to have now, just undercarbonated
> 13. NickB - AIPA
> 14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter (Drink now, poor carefully)
> 15. Radshoes - infected saison - bottled straight from the barrel last night so do not drink until the 30th of July at least.
> 16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
> 17. Natdene
> 18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
> 19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy - Ready to drink
> 20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout and a keg hopped IPA (READY TO DRINK)
> 21. Robv - Dark Mild 3% , only bottled this week, give it 2 weeks
> 22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%) Ready to drink
> 23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
> 24. Adr0 - Wheat dopplebock


----------



## benken25

23 rokaxe Hellfire chilli saison. Definitely a lot of heat from the chill it's not unbearable though. There is plenty of chilli flavor is awell. I faintly picked up basil when i first cracked the bottle.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter 

Black with red highlights, light tan head. Roast/choc, malty body, nice kick from the chilli. medium carbonation, good lacing & head retention.
I'm really enjoying this, malty and the chilli hum builds & lingers without being stupidly hot.


----------



## winkle

PS: FOUND- two hoddies and an Aldi bag full of unmarked beers (bribie?)


----------



## angus_grant

The hoodie jacket is mine. Think I left it on the back of a chair near the fire


----------



## NickB

1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe 7.5 abv drink now mofos.
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale - ready to drink now
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA - Bottled 16.7.16 - I'd give it minimum 7th August.
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.Ready to drink
6. lukiferj - Rye Hard with a Bitty Smoke
7. Liam_snorkel - Black Brett IPA - aged 1 year - approx 7.1% ABV - READY NOW
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Ready.
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (A) or American Standard Bitter ( B) - both bottled 03.07.2016 - ready 25.07 but if you're desparate, probably okay to have now, just undercarbonated
13. NickB - AIPA - drink as fresh as ****... Like yesterday.
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter (Drink now, poor carefully)
15. Radshoes - infected saison - bottled straight from the barrel last night so do not drink until the 30th of July at least.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy - Ready to drink
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout and a keg hopped IPA (READY TO DRINK)
21. Robv - Dark Mild 3% , only bottled this week, give it 2 weeks
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%) Ready to drink
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat dopplebock


----------



## Liam_snorkel

23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison

Yeah that's a spicy bunghole. Definitely getting some basil, and weirdly the aroma is kind of Sichuan pepper moreso than chilli. There's a saison in there but the capsaicin dominates. Oof, put the baby wipes in the freezer for this one


----------



## Adr_0

Liam_snorkel said:


> 23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison
> Yeah that's a spicy bunghole. Definitely getting some basil, and weirdly the aroma is kind of Sichuan pepper moreso than chilli. There's a saison in there but the capsaicin dominates. Oof, put the baby wipes in the freezer for this one
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1468740265.882693.jpg


That's awesome - literary caviar. That is, a literary delicacy discharged from the scaley date of a fish, yet consumed with relish with full knowledge of its origins.


----------



## Adr_0

1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe 7.5 abv drink now mofos.
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale - ready to drink now
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA - Bottled 16.7.16 - I'd give it minimum 7th August.
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.Ready to drink
6. lukiferj - Rye Hard with a Bitty Smoke
7. Liam_snorkel - Black Brett IPA - aged 1 year - approx 7.1% ABV - READY NOW
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV tasting ******* delicious.
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Ready.
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (A) or American Standard Bitter ( B) - both bottled 03.07.2016 - ready 25.07 but if you're desparate, probably okay to have now, just undercarbonated
13. NickB - AIPA - drink as fresh as ****... Like yesterday.
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter (Drink now, poor carefully)
15. Radshoes - infected saison - bottled straight from the barrel last night so do not drink until the 30th of July at least.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy - Ready to drink
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout and a keg hopped IPA (READY TO DRINK)
21. Robv - Dark Mild 3% , only bottled this week, give it 2 weeks
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%) Ready to drink
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat dopplebock - haven't tasted it but should be right to drink now, or in the next month sometime. 8.3%. It might need longer to develop some of the caramel/choc flavours but it's a bit of a balance with the younger wheat flavours. See how the feedback is and adjust accordingly.

Alan, Perry and Liam - the dubbel is good to drink now (5mths old) but I'm sure a month or two wouldn't hurt. It's 8.2%ABV, a normal base with some Caramunich II, a touch of carafa and the CSI Golden and D-90 syrups and the 3944 (Hoegaarden?) strain.

Troy, Perry and Martin - the pils will need another 4-6 weeks just to get the fine carbonation. Has been lagered for about 3 weeks after a decent warm maturation. I think it's stylistically a Boh Pils, but I used Magnum, Styrian Goldings and Pacific Halletau as I didn't have Czech Saaz on hand... so without the Saaz it's technically not a Boh Pils. I would have preferred to have more Styrian in the mix but I had to use what I had. 5.4%ABV, 2278 yeast, distilled water, half Wey/Dingemann pils and a decent single decoction... let me know what you think.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Having imbibed 12B in glass bottles, it's running beer and with a syringe hand pump it works well.

Anyone willing to take 12A now will be rewarded with yellow green lupulus coloured head and hop oil but cloudy as hell.


----------



## Parks

1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe 7.5 abv drink now mofos.
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale - ready to drink now
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA - Bottled 16.7.16 - I'd give it minimum 7th August.
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.Ready to drink
6. lukiferj - Rye Hard with a Bitty Smoke
7. Liam_snorkel - Black Brett IPA - aged 1 year - approx 7.1% ABV - READY NOW
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV - READY NOW
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Ready.
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (A) or American Standard Bitter ( B) - both bottled 03.07.2016 - ready 25.07 but if you're desparate, probably okay to have now, just undercarbonated
13. NickB - AIPA - drink as fresh as ****... Like yesterday.
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter (Drink now, poor carefully)
15. Radshoes - infected saison - bottled straight from the barrel last night so do not drink until the 30th of July at least.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy - Ready to drink
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout and a keg hopped IPA (READY TO DRINK)
21. Robv - Dark Mild 3% , only bottled this week, give it 2 weeks
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%) Ready to drink
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat dopplebock - haven't tasted it but should be right to drink now, or in the next month sometime. 8.3%. It might need longer to develop some of the caramel/choc flavours but it's a bit of a balance with the younger wheat flavours. See how the feedback is and adjust accordingly.


Alan, Perry and Liam - the dubbel is good to drink now (5mths old) but I'm sure a month or two wouldn't hurt. It's 8.2%ABV, a normal base with some Caramunich II, a touch of carafa and the CSI Golden and D-90 syrups and the 3944 (Hoegaarden?) strain.

Troy, Perry and Martin - the pils will need another 4-6 weeks just to get the fine carbonation. Has been lagered for about 3 weeks after a decent warm maturation. I think it's stylistically a Boh Pils, but I used Magnum, Styrian Goldings and Pacific Halletau as I didn't have Czech Saaz on hand... so without the Saaz it's technically not a Boh Pils. I would have preferred to have more Styrian in the mix but I had to use what I had. 5.4%ABV, 2278 yeast, distilled water, half Wey/Dingemann pils and a decent single decoction... let me know what you think.


----------



## lukiferj

1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe 7.5 abv drink now mofos.
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale - ready to drink now
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA - Bottled 16.7.16 - I'd give it minimum 7th August.
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.Ready to drink
6. lukiferj - Rye Hard with a Bitty Smoke (only bottled 14/7 so will need about 3 weeks to carb up)
7. Liam_snorkel - Black Brett IPA - aged 1 year - approx 7.1% ABV - READY NOW
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV - READY NOW
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Ready.
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (A) or American Standard Bitter ( B) - both bottled 03.07.2016 - ready 25.07 but if you're desparate, probably okay to have now, just undercarbonated
13. NickB - AIPA - drink as fresh as ****... Like yesterday.
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter (Drink now, poor carefully)
15. Radshoes - infected saison - bottled straight from the barrel last night so do not drink until the 30th of July at least.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy - Ready to drink
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout and a keg hopped IPA (READY TO DRINK)
21. Robv - Dark Mild 3% , only bottled this week, give it 2 weeks
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%) Ready to drink
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat dopplebock - haven't tasted it but should be right to drink now, or in the next month sometime. 8.3%. It might need longer to develop some of the caramel/choc flavours but it's a bit of a balance with the younger wheat flavours. See how the feedback is and adjust accordingly.


----------



## winkle

angus_grant said:


> The hoodie jacket is mine. Think I left it on the back of a chair near the fire


I'll try and bring it to BABBs


----------



## winkle

Natdenes swap bottles are still here and someone left a couple of keys as well....


----------



## angus_grant

They're probably my keys Perry. 2 keys on a ring with no tag?


----------



## winkle

angus_grant said:


> They're probably my keys Perry. 2 keys on a ring with no tag?


Yep, thats them. Will add to the BABBs pile.


----------



## seehuusen

Adr0, in the drunken escapades, i dont recall grabbing a bottle of the lager. I do remember the conversation though... will have to check the car 

My swap beer, #9. It's OK now, probably better in a weeks time, but could easily be aged for however long...


----------



## Bribie G

Because my FES wasn't in the swap itself I've posted the recipe in the "main" thread just now.


----------



## Adr_0

seehuusen said:


> Adr0, in the drunken escapades, i dont recall grabbing a bottle of the lager. I do remember the conversation though... will have to check the car
> My swap beer, #9. It's OK now, probably better in a weeks time, but could easily be aged for however long...


Sorry my friend, I meant Mr Potter, HBHB


----------



## Natdene

1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe 7.5 abv drink now mofos.
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale - ready to drink now
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA - Bottled 16.7.16 - I'd give it minimum 7th August.
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.Ready to drink
6. lukiferj - Rye Hard with a Bitty Smoke (only bottled 14/7 so will need about 3 weeks to carb up)
7. Liam_snorkel - Black Brett IPA - aged 1 year - approx 7.1% ABV - READY NOW
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV - READY NOW
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Ready.
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (A) or American Standard Bitter ( B) - both bottled 03.07.2016 - ready 25.07 but if you're desparate, probably okay to have now, just undercarbonated
13. NickB - AIPA - drink as fresh as ****... Like yesterday.
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter (Drink now, poor carefully)
15. Radshoes - infected saison - bottled straight from the barrel last night so do not drink until the 30th of July at least.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene - BIPA bottled 8/7....drink from say 7th August 
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy - Ready to drink
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout and a keg hopped IPA (READY TO DRINK)
21. Robv - Dark Mild 3% , only bottled this week, give it 2 weeks
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%) Ready to drink
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat dopplebock - haven't tasted it but should be right to drink now, or in the next month sometime. 8.3%. It might need longer to develop some of the caramel/choc flavours but it's a bit of a balance with the younger wheat flavours. See how the feedback is and adjust accordingly


----------



## Ciderman

13. Nickb AIPA

Head faded quickly but did keep some lacing. Probably just undercarbed but not by much. 

First note was really dark almost bordering red ale. Great clarity. Thought it was jam packed full of crystal and would be super sweet. Not the case, quite the opposite actually. Refreshing.

Good bitterness and solid beer. Probably just needs more late additions and or dry hoping to improve the aromatics as it was on the low side.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe 7.5 abv drink now mofos.
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale - ready to drink now
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA - Bottled 16.7.16 - I'd give it minimum 7th August.
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.Ready to drink
6. lukiferj - Rye Hard with a Bitty Smoke (only bottled 14/7 so will need about 3 weeks to carb up)
7. Liam_snorkel - Black Brett IPA - aged 1 year - approx 7.1% ABV - READY NOW
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV - READY NOW
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Ready.
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (A) or American Standard Bitter 12B - both ready to drink.
13. NickB - AIPA - drink as fresh as ****... Like yesterday.
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter (Drink now, poor carefully)
15. Radshoes - infected saison - bottled straight from the barrel last night so do not drink until the 30th of July at least.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene - BIPA bottled 8/7....drink from say 7th August
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy - Ready to drink
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout and a keg hopped IPA (READY TO DRINK)
21. Robv - Dark Mild 3% , only bottled this week, give it 2 weeks
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%) Ready to drink
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat dopplebock - haven't tasted it but should be right to drink now, or in the next month sometime. 8.3%. It might need longer to develop some of the caramel/choc flavours but it's a bit of a balance with the younger wheat flavours. See how the feedback is and adjust accordingly


----------



## Ciderman

1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe 7.5 abv drink now mofos.
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale - ready to drink now
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA - Bottled 16.7.16 - I'd give it minimum 7th August.
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.Ready to drink
6. lukiferj - Rye Hard with a Bitty Smoke (only bottled 14/7 so will need about 3 weeks to carb up)
7. Liam_snorkel - Black Brett IPA - aged 1 year - approx 7.1% ABV - READY NOW
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV - READY NOW
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Bottled 21st May. Ready.
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (A) or American Standard Bitter 12B - both ready to drink.
13. NickB - AIPA - drink as fresh as ****... Like yesterday.
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter (Drink now, poor carefully)
15. Radshoes - infected saison - bottled straight from the barrel last night so do not drink until the 30th of July at least.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene - BIPA bottled 8/7....drink from say 7th August
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy - Ready to drink
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout and a keg hopped IPA (READY TO DRINK)
21. Robv - Dark Mild 3% , only bottled this week, give it 2 weeks
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%) Ready to drink
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat dopplebock - haven't tasted it but should be right to drink now, or in the next month sometime. 8.3%. It might need longer to develop some of the caramel/choc flavours but it's a bit of a balance with the younger wheat flavours. See how the feedback is and adjust accordingly


----------



## Bribie G

1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe 7.5 abv drink now mofos.
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale - ready to drink now
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA - Bottled 16.7.16 - I'd give it minimum 7th August.
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.Ready to drink
6. lukiferj - Rye Hard with a Bitty Smoke (only bottled 14/7 so will need about 3 weeks to carb up)
7. Liam_snorkel - Black Brett IPA - aged 1 year - approx 7.1% ABV - READY NOW
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV - READY NOW
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Bottled 21st May. Ready.
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (A) or American Standard Bitter 12B - both ready to drink.
13. NickB - AIPA - drink as fresh as ****... Like yesterday.
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter (Drink now, poor carefully)
15. Radshoes - infected saison - bottled straight from the barrel last night so do not drink until the 30th of July at least.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene - BIPA bottled 8/7....drink from say 7th August
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all. Ready to drink, consult Doctor if pain persists.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy - Ready to drink
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout and a keg hopped IPA (READY TO DRINK)
21. Robv - Dark Mild 3% , only bottled this week, give it 2 weeks
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%) Ready to drink
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat dopplebock - haven't tasted it but should be right to drink now, or in the next month sometime. 8.3%. It might need longer to develop some of the caramel/choc flavours but it's a bit of a balance with the younger wheat flavours. See how the feedback is and adjust accordingly


----------



## Bribie G

3. Brewkid, Bière de Garde 10%

Nice light copper, faint hint of Christmas cake. Smooth, rich. Reminiscent of Belgians. Spot on.

8. Parks Shiraz Barrelled RIS 9.4% (not drunk on the same day as the above.. )

Very well balanced at the mid range for RIS, no excess bitterness or roast, all nicely mellowed out and the distinct wine hint cuts right through any residual sweetness that could otherwise make the stout cloying.

Hmm onto my third glass and isn't that Pauline Hanson a babe, tell you what......................


----------



## bulkalebrews

BenKen25 - Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%)

Really good beer man. Smoke and coffee dominates in the aroma. Slick mouthful with burnt toast and coffee. 
Nailed the breakfast style man. Super delicious.


----------



## Adr_0

1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe 7.5 abv drink now mofos.
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale - ready to drink now
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA - Bottled 16.7.16 - I'd give it minimum 7th August.
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.Ready to drink
6. lukiferj - Rye Hard with a Bitty Smoke (only bottled 14/7 so will need about 3 weeks to carb up)
7. Liam_snorkel - Black Brett IPA - aged 1 year - approx 7.1% ABV - READY NOW
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV - READY NOW
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Bottled 21st May. Ready.
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (A) or American Standard Bitter 12B - both ready to drink.
13. NickB - AIPA - drink as fresh as ****... Like yesterday.
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter (Drink now, poor carefully)
15. Radshoes - infected saison - bottled straight from the barrel last night so do not drink until the 30th of July at least.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene - BIPA bottled 8/7....drink from say 7th August
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all. Ready to drink, consult Doctor if pain persists.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy - Ready to drink
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout and a keg hopped IPA (READY TO DRINK)
21. Robv - Dark Mild 3% , only bottled this week, give it 2 weeks
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%) Ready to drink
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat dopplebock - 8.3%. Drink anytime from now to the next month or two. No real rush. It's presenting exactly as I wanted in look and texture and it should present very different flavours as it gradually warms - hope everyone likes wheat...


----------



## fattox

Hey guys just FYI no. 11 is ready to roll. Did some QC about a fortnight ago and was happy as with it so get into it whenever you want


----------



## Liam_snorkel

1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe 7.5 abv drink now mofos.
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale - ready to drink now
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA - Bottled 16.7.16 - I'd give it minimum 7th August.
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.Ready to drink
6. lukiferj - Rye Hard with a Bitty Smoke (only bottled 14/7 so will need about 3 weeks to carb up)
7. Liam_snorkel - Black Brett IPA - aged 1 year - approx 7.1% ABV - READY NOW
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV - READY NOW
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett - READY NOW (or age it)
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Bottled 21st May. Ready.
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout - READY NOW
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (A) or American Standard Bitter 12B - both ready to drink.
13. NickB - AIPA - drink as fresh as ****... Like yesterday.
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter (Drink now, poor carefully)
15. Radshoes - infected saison - bottled straight from the barrel last night so do not drink until the 30th of July at least.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene - BIPA bottled 8/7....drink from say 7th August
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all. Ready to drink, consult Doctor if pain persists.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy - Ready to drink
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout and a keg hopped IPA (READY TO DRINK)
21. Robv - Dark Mild 3% , only bottled this week, give it 2 weeks
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%) Ready to drink
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat dopplebock - 8.3%. Drink anytime from now to the next month or two. No real rush. It's presenting exactly as I wanted in look and texture and it should present very different flavours as it gradually warms - hope everyone likes wheat..


----------



## Ciderman

12a LRG AIPA

Had this last night. It's a little bit cloudy but its hardly the 'swamp crap' you described. 

Quite enjoyable. Really liked the hop combination (whatever it was). I didn't really find it as hoppy as you described but that could be because i have a IIPA on tap at the moment. 

Perhaps a touch sweet (what was you FG?) but otherwise a solid beer.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Thanks mate, it settled down a little. The cloudiness I've been unable to get rid of, owing to the problems I had with transfer, but it worked okay.

It's missing something for mine - a bit of backbone bitterness and I reckon the lack of Chinook I had (I brewed thinking I still had some and had to chuck in Simcoe as its replacement).

I like the aroma, to me the real hoppiness is the aroma. Otherwise, I'd agree with you - it's not that hoppy in taste, and it's not where I usually go with these things, but next time I dry hop, I'll go a bit smarter with transfer.

FG IIRC was about 1.010. I think I'll dispense with the protein rest as well.

Thanks for the review, I wish I'd provided a better beer, but after reading about another case swap, another year, I reckon it won't be the worst offender that has ever existed.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Sweet, I got a 12A, gonna chuck it in the fridge to cold condition


----------



## benken25

Had 13 nickbs apa. You do a solid apa mate nice hop flavours of citrus and mango and good malt backbone not overly bitter.

Binalong brewers Lichtenhainer. Hit the nail on the head mate great beer good smoke nice amd sour. I think i have found my smoked beer summer smasher


----------



## Ciderman

2. Earle Smoked Rye Farmhouse 

Crystal clear. Sweetness of the rye, light to medium smoke, pepper spice. Balanced. Lacing till last sip.

Always look forward to your beers Earle. Another outstanding effort.


----------



## rokaxe

Ciderman hitting the turps early! Inspirational.


----------



## Zorco

rokaxe said:


> Ciderman hitting the turps early! Inspirational.


Perfect day for brekky beers


----------



## winkle

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> Perfect day for brekky beers


Agreed, hey what was in the bottle of EBW?


----------



## Zorco

Same English Barley Wine as the mini keg I brought along. Just decanted from my main keg.


----------



## Parks

13. NickB - AIPA - drink as fresh as ****... Like yesterday.

Pretty fresh, pretty delicious. Nice piny resin to balance the fairly chewy finish. It's much higher FG than I like personally but definitely not under-attenuated which somehow makes it ok and confuses me [emoji15]

First glass lasted about 60 seconds so I guess that's a solid B- out of 11.

Would drink again.

View attachment 90052


----------



## Ciderman

5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer 

Poured into glass with barely a sud of head. At first i was thinking, no problem i'll just gas it up. 

Once i had tasted it i thought it had enough bubbles to carry it through. I'm not sure if that was the brewers intention to be low carbed, but given it's an ancient style i dare say it would have been a cask ale anyway.

Slight aroma of smoke and a hint of funk mixed with lemon sherbet.

Here's where it gets interesting. The flavour profile is quite astounding. Preserved lemon intensity but with freshness. Clean lacto sourness much like a berliner but far more complex.

I can see this beer dividing the crowd, but as a wine drinker before a beer drinker it was right up my alley. 

This beer actually made me dance a bit. Outstanding beer. Hope you're willing to share the recipe because this is a certainty to be brewed.


----------



## Motabika

Ciderman said:


> 5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer
> 
> Poured into glass with barely a sud of head. At first i was thinking, no problem i'll just gas it up.
> 
> Once i had tasted it i thought it had enough bubbles to carry it through. I'm not sure if that was the brewers intention to be low carbed, but given it's an ancient style i dare say it would have been a cask ale anyway.
> 
> Slight aroma of smoke and a hint of funk mixed with lemon sherbet.
> 
> Here's where it gets interesting. The flavour profile is quite astounding. Preserved lemon intensity but with freshness. Clean lacto sourness much like a berliner but far more complex.
> 
> I can see this beer dividing the crowd, but as a wine drinker before a beer drinker it was right up my alley.
> 
> This beer actually made me dance a bit. Outstanding beer. Hope you're willing to share the recipe because this is a certainty to be brewed.


Thanks Man. Means a lot.

I did carb it on the low end as the beer that I did on the lacto cake before the Lichtenhainer, a dry hopped Gose was a gusher. 

The recipe was as simple as my normal Berlinner recipe except I exchanged the Pilsner with Best Malz smoked malt


Recipe:

2.2kg Weyermann pale wheat 
2.2kg Best Malz Smoked Malt



5g of aged hops at 60mins

Was pitched on a Gigayeast Fast lacto cake which I am reusing originally co pitched with us-05

Ph ended at around 3.2


----------



## Liam_snorkel

13. NickB - AIPA

Pretty much what Troy said. Resinous, juicy. Plenty of caramel chewiness but finishes clean with lingering hop bitterness. Very nice US red, right up my alley.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

12A. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA

Well it lasted 1 day in the fridge 'cold conditioning' 
A bit hazy but I was warned, should have given it a week in the fridge  Nice citrusy hop character, pleasant drinking. What's the ABV?


----------



## angus_grant

Thanks Liam. I will leave my 12A in the fridge for extended cold conditioning of at least 3 days.


----------



## Zorco

winkle said:


> Agreed, hey what was in the bottle of EBW?


Well, I hesitated. I actually made some effort with that barley wine and I named it and wrote it up for when I shared it with my work colleagues.

None of them are beersmiths, but you all are so I'll post anyway

*Nebulous Demise*
_This is a 4 month conditioned English Barley Wine. All English Thomas Fawcett & Son's malt, Strong English Ale yeast, Nottingham Yeast and White Labs Super High Gravity Yeast. This beer is thick, sweet and port esque. Chest warming and intense on a clean palate. Great to follow on with a whisky, brandy or port. Pour early and let it warm up in your glass a bit._
_10.9% ABV_

I think I left a couple at Winkles and the two swaps on the night. It's out of the 24 set, but - as convinced by earle et.al. - feedback is valuable.

Martin, thanks for being the first to review my beers. (the EBW). As always with this brewing journey, I'm looking forward to learning more.


Edit: I don't take records of my brews and have been focusing on equipment and process (the plant). Can't remember what the strong english ale yeast was.


----------



## seehuusen

My pleasure dawg, solid barley wine mate


----------



## angus_grant

Hey guys,
Hold off on drinking mine until I have my bottle from the swap tomorrow night.
Private feedback "might" indicate extended aging may radically improve the beer. 
For the better (a more Belgiany Scottish ale).


Or that I completely screwed up cleaning a single bottle. And everyone else can drink mine now. 

Stay tuned. 
Angus.


----------



## angus_grant

::durp::
dubbel post.


----------



## winkle

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> Well, I hesitated. I actually made some effort with that barley wine and I named it and wrote it up for when I shared it with my work colleagues.
> 
> None of them are beersmiths, but you all are so I'll post anyway
> 
> *Nebulous Demise*
> _This is a 4 month conditioned English Barley Wine. All English Thomas Fawcett & Son's malt, Strong English Ale yeast, Nottingham Yeast and White Labs Super High Gravity Yeast. This beer is thick, sweet and port esque. Chest warming and intense on a clean pallet. Great to follow on with a whisky, brandy or port. Pour early and let it warm up in your glass a bit._
> _10.9% ABV_
> 
> I think I left a couple at Winkles and the two swaps on the night. It's out of the 24 set, but - as convinced by earle et.al. - feedback is valuable.
> 
> Martin, thanks for being the first to review my beers. (the EBW). As always with this brewing journey, I'm looking forward to learning more.
> 
> 
> Edit: I don't take records of my brews and have been focusing on equipment and process (the plant). Can't remember what the strong english ale yeast was.


Sweet, will carefully drink it next week in that case.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Glad I managed to snag a bottle [emoji2]


----------



## seehuusen

Adr0, as usual, top ******* beer mate. That is all


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Liam_snorkel said:


> 12A. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA
> Well it lasted 1 day in the fridge 'cold conditioning'
> A bit hazy but I was warned, should have given it a week in the fridge  Nice citrusy hop character, pleasant drinking. What's the ABV?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1469099799.484719.jpg


Ooh, hell. About 5.5%.


----------



## earle

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> I think I left a couple at Winkles and the two swaps on the night. It's out of the 24 set, but - as convinced by earle et.al. - feedback is valuable.


I have no recollection of these events. h34r: :lol:


----------



## GibboQLD

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> *Nebulous Demise*


Crikey -- glad I managed to end up with a bottle, looking forward to drinking it (slowly)!


----------



## Ciderman

Motabika said:


> Thanks Man. Means a lot.
> 
> I did carb it on the low end as the beer that I did on the lacto cake before the Lichtenhainer, a dry hopped Gose was a gusher.
> 
> The recipe was as simple as my normal Berlinner recipe except I exchanged the Pilsner with Best Malz smoked malt
> 
> 
> Recipe:
> 
> 2.2kg Weyermann pale wheat
> 2.2kg Best Malz Smoked Malt
> 
> 
> 
> 5g of aged hops at 60mins
> 
> Was pitched on a Gigayeast Fast lacto cake which I am reusing originally co pitched with us-05
> 
> Ph ended at around 3.2


I found that yeast in adelaide. On special for about $9 so will be grabbing some. I haven't done one of these styles before so will do a bit of research.


----------



## Adr_0

seehuusen said:


> Adr0, as usual, top ******* beer mate. That is all


Thanks Martin, glad you enjoyed. 

I'm getting behind - there are so many drinkable now but I haven't cracked a single one. It is the weekend though...


----------



## Parks

19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy - Ready to drink

Well I was going to wait for Angus to try his but f it - I'm on the bus and bored.

This beer is nothing like I expected. Instead of a super-sweet, malty, heavy scotch ale I got something with a huge hit of yeast spiciness, still fairly sweet but also with a very high carbonation.




So I squeezed the air out of the bottle, recapped and 10 minutes later this is me squeezing the neck pretty hard.




What I ended up with was something the reminded me very heavily of a Chimay Blue so a glass change was necessary.




Not sure how or why but if my bottle is a one-off you all can suck it.

6/10 as a Wee Heavy
10/10 as bonus awesome

(So check number 19 and see if your bottle is really hard. If it is you may be in luck)


----------



## Parks

Pick of Nick's AIPA which the iOS app refused to upload.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Angus did you accidentally brew a Dubbel?


----------



## NickB

LRG - Hazy Hop Juice.

Big intense hop aroma, colour is nice, big bitter finish. Probably lacking a touch of body, but overall a great way to start the weekend!

Cheers!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I wish more of you would specify an ABV, trying to pick a couple to have before going to dinner with the wife's boss [emoji51]


----------



## bradsbrew

NickB said:


> but overall a great way to start the weekend!


It's not the ******* weekend yet Nick!!!


----------



## Zorco

Someone hasn't earnt their early mark......


----------



## NickB

bradsbrew said:


> It's not the ******* weekend yet Nick!!!


It is when you start at 5am mate!!!!!


----------



## Zorco

Yee gads,.... What's wrong with your footer NickB?

I've never seen so many minus signs :huh:

For heavens sake....add something to the brewing soon row.... Or come over to my joint and we'll rip into a bag of ale malt and push out a quad batch. :beerbang:


----------



## bulkalebrews

Nick B's AIPA. I agree it's more red than pale but man it's a crackin beer. Late hops are on point to be honest. Really loved it. Cheers Nick.


----------



## bulkalebrews

argh double post


----------



## madpierre06

Was just gettingbstarted on Ciderman's Hingerbread Ale and git called into work. Very drinkable, nice balance with the gingery addition.


----------



## angus_grant

Maybe you lucked out parks. Mine tastes like a sweet wee heavy. Low carbonation, heavy malt flavours. :-(
Also my abv is about 6.5%. 
My bottle was still fairly squishy. Maybe a touch under-carbed. So maybe my bulk prime didn't work all that well. 

If your bottle is hard, hope for bad wee heavy great belgian thing. If bottle is soft, expect wee heavy. 

Let it warm up a bit too.


----------



## Adr_0

I got into a *10 - Ciderman's gingerbread brown* tonight




Beautiful looking beer. Absolutely flawless look and presentation with a great thick, creamy pillowy head. Colour is deep red to chocolate.

Smell is some coffee/chocolate in the background but definite ginger up front - sweet but not hot. Some bready smells in there too - sweet and dry. Spicy and vanilla but no clove - not that I was expecting any, just that you've narrowed down the ginger well. Very slight woodiness in the smell which is fine.

Tastes very creamy, nicely balanced. Great texture. The ginger is good in the aftertaste, but I think there is a bit of a phenolic touch on the back of the tongue in that initial swallow. Nice bread, chocolate, ginger and dark caramel flavours all the way through.

Overall an awesome beer - texture is phenomenal and you've narrowed down the ginger well and balanced it nicely. Nice one mate.


----------



## Adr_0

Liam_snorkel said:


> I wish more of you would specify an ABV, trying to pick a couple to have before going to dinner with the wife's boss [emoji51]


So you can go for the two strongest, and try to minimise swaying?


----------



## Parks

5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.Ready to drink

Man, what a great beer. Nice smoke and love the contrast between the smoke and the sourness.

Was there some other spiciness in there too?

Awesome.


----------



## Parks

5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.Ready to drink

Man, what a great beer. Nice smoke and love the contrast between the smoke and the sourness.

Was there some other spiciness in there too?

Awesome.

View attachment 90087


----------



## Parks

23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.

**** rokaxe! Big basil nose, big chilli bite that threatens to exceed desire but doesn't.

Don't be afraid of this beer. Enjoy it. Best paired with sous vide spare ribs in chilli. Greens for colour only.


----------



## Motabika

Parks said:


> 5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.Ready to drink
> 
> Man, what a great beer. Nice smoke and love the contrast between the smoke and the sourness.
> 
> Was there some other spiciness in there too?
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1469178914.325555.jpg


Thanks Parks. 

I had a Gose on that cake immediately prior so might have picked up something from that.


----------



## Adr_0

Oohh, getting stuck into *7's Liam Black Bretty IPA*. Awesome label by the way.



Smells like citrus, particularly sweet lemon, orange and pine and some nice funk in the background. I've never been in a lemon sherbert mould-cellar but I'm sure it's what it would smell like.

Taste is absolutely awesome. Still very dark for a pale ale, but the chocolate and roast flavours don't fight the citrus hopping too much and the brett gives a great layer which is I think exactly what you want. Awesome layers of citrus, wood and brett. It's far from cloying but not super-thin dry, so a great body all up.

I'm really impressed - you've managed to turn a bloke who doesn't understand black IPA's to the dark side.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Too kind mate, cheers [emoji8]


----------



## rokaxe

Parks said:


> 23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
> 
> **** rokaxe! Big basil nose, big chilli bite that threatens to exceed desire but doesn't.
> 
> Don't be afraid of this beer. Enjoy it. Best paired with sous vide spare ribs in chilli. Greens for colour only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1469179267.403567.jpg


Thanks mate! I'm surprised you're getting so much basil but glad to hear it.


----------



## angus_grant

2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale 
Strong smoke aroma and then some funk. But my sense of smell is fucked so let's move on. 

Gentle head which doesn't last long. Gentle carbonation but the mouth feel is quite carbonated. Weird. 

I'm finding it hard to describe the "farmhouse" as the smoke is quite noticeable. That being said, I'm quite enjoying the smoke upfront and searching around for the subtle flavours. 

A really intriguing beer.


----------



## angus_grant

Let this one really warm up folks. The smoke starts to lesson off and I'm getting some interesting funk flavours. 
More spice from the rye as it warms as well


----------



## Motabika

16. Evoo4u Baltic Porter.

Decided Id play lucky dip and go with the first beer I grabbed, man I am glad it was This one. Exactly what I was savouring.

Pours black as night with a good 2cm head not it. 

Moderate carbonation with a nice medium mouthfeel. 

Aroma is like a good dark Christmas cake with dried fruit and rum.

Flavour is outstanding, exactly what a Baltic Porter should be. Dark fruit and caramel malts. With a good little bit of alcohol warmth.

This is a cracking beer. Congrats Evoo4u. The only thing wrong with it is I only have one.


----------



## angus_grant

23 rockaxe hellfire 
So Josh's swap beer "hellfire" is about as offensive as a warmly boozed rockaxe. 
Bags of basil upon pouring but that quickly fades and mingles with the sweet peppers. 
The taste is fairly firey and a lasting fruity burn. It's going to take me a while to get through this.


----------



## Bribie G

14. Dan Barrington Chilli brown ale porter.

I always considered chilli beers to be a bit of a wank, but this stuff is an eye opener - really good and the chillies work well with the dark malts. What quantities and methods to infuse the chillis? I'll definitely try this with my next FES


----------



## Bribie G

What's with all these double posts? Forum software up the shit again. My two posts above are time stamped about an hour apart.. WTF?


----------



## Aydos

I thought I would add an abv just for Liam so he can choose wisely in this candy store of goodies.

1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe 7.5 abv drink now mofos.
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale - ready to drink now
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA - Bottled 16.7.16 - I'd give it minimum 7th August.
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.Ready to drink
6. lukiferj - Rye Hard with a Bitty Smoke (only bottled 14/7 so will need about 3 weeks to carb up)
7. Liam_snorkel - Black Brett IPA - aged 1 year - approx 7.1% ABV - READY NOW
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV - READY NOW
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett - READY NOW (or age it)
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Bottled 21st May. Ready.
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout - READY NOW
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (A) or American Standard Bitter 12B - both ready to drink.
13. NickB - AIPA - drink as fresh as ****... Like yesterday.
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter (Drink now, poor carefully)
15. Radshoes - infected saison - bottled straight from the barrel last night so do not drink until the 30th of July at least.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene - BIPA bottled 8/7....drink from say 7th August
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all. Ready to drink, consult Doctor if pain persists.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy - Ready to drink
20. Aydos -9.1% abv Sour imperial barrel aged stout and a keg hopped IPA (READY TO DRINK) 
21. Robv - Dark Mild 3% , only bottled this week, give it 2 weeks
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%) Ready to drink
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat dopplebock - 8.3%. Drink anytime from now to the next month or two. No real rush. It's presenting exactly as I wanted in look and texture and it should present very different flavours as it gradually warms - hope everyone likes wheat..


----------



## Natdene

1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe 7.5 abv drink now mofos.
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale - ready to drink now
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA - Bottled 16.7.16 - I'd give it minimum 7th August.
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.Ready to drink
6. lukiferj - Rye Hard with a Bitty Smoke (only bottled 14/7 so will need about 3 weeks to carb up)
7. Liam_snorkel - Black Brett IPA - aged 1 year - approx 7.1% ABV - READY NOW
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV - READY NOW
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Ready.
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (A) or American Standard Bitter ( B) - both bottled 03.07.2016 - ready 25.07 but if you're desparate, probably okay to have now, just undercarbonated
13. NickB - AIPA - drink as fresh as ****... Like yesterday.
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter (Drink now, poor carefully)
15. Radshoes - infected saison - bottled straight from the barrel last night so do not drink until the 30th of July at least.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene - Dark/Black Ale...5.4% bottled 8/7....drink from say 7th August,
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy - Ready to drink
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout and a keg hopped IPA (READY TO DRINK)
21. Robv - Dark Mild 3% , only bottled this week, give it 2 weeks
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%) Ready to drink
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat dopplebock - haven't tasted it but should be right to drink now, or in the next month sometime. 8.3%. It might need longer to develop some of the caramel/choc flavours but it's a bit of a balance with the younger wheat flavours. See how the feedback is and adjust accordingly


----------



## NickB

1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe 7.5 abv drink now mofos.
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale - ready to drink now
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA - Bottled 16.7.16 - I'd give it minimum 7th August.
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.Ready to drink
6. lukiferj - Rye Hard with a Bitty Smoke (only bottled 14/7 so will need about 3 weeks to carb up)
7. Liam_snorkel - Black Brett IPA - aged 1 year - approx 7.1% ABV - READY NOW
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV - READY NOW
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Ready.
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (A) or American Standard Bitter (  B) - both bottled 03.07.2016 - ready 25.07 but if you're desparate, probably okay to have now, just undercarbonated
13. NickB - AIPA - drink as fresh as ****... Like yesterday (approx 5.7% ABV)
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter (Drink now, poor carefully)
15. Radshoes - infected saison - bottled straight from the barrel last night so do not drink until the 30th of July at least.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene - Dark/Black Ale...5.4% bottled 8/7....drink from say 7th August,
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy - Ready to drink
20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout and a keg hopped IPA (READY TO DRINK)
21. Robv - Dark Mild 3% , only bottled this week, give it 2 weeks
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%) Ready to drink
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat dopplebock - haven't tasted it but should be right to drink now, or in the next month sometime. 8.3%. It might need longer to develop some of the caramel/choc flavours but it's a bit of a balance with the younger wheat flavours. See how the feedback is and adjust accordingly


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Why are we using old posts to copy/paste. I've adjusted my dates three time. 

Now where's the rant thread


----------



## Zorco

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Why are we using old posts to copy/paste. I've adjusted my dates three time.
> 
> Now where's the rant thread


Revision control! Sorts the men from the boys.


----------



## Natdene

Sorry man, I copied from my post page, I'll try and fix now


----------



## Natdene

1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe 7.5 abv drink now mofos.
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale - ready to drink now
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA - Bottled 16.7.16 - I'd give it minimum 7th August.
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.Ready to drink
6. lukiferj - Rye Hard with a Bitty Smoke (only bottled 14/7 so will need about 3 weeks to carb up)
7. Liam_snorkel - Black Brett IPA - aged 1 year - approx 7.1% ABV - READY NOW
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV - READY NOW
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett - READY NOW (or age it)
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Bottled 21st May. Ready.
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout - READY NOW
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (A) or American Standard Bitter 12B - both ready to drink.
13. NickB - AIPA - drink as fresh as ****... Like yesterday. (approx 5.7% ABV)
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter (Drink now, poor carefully)
15. Radshoes - infected saison - bottled straight from the barrel last night so do not drink until the 30th of July at least.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene - Dark/Black Ale...5.4% bottled 8/7....drink from say 7th August,
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all. Ready to drink, consult Doctor if pain persists.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy - Ready to drink
20. Aydos -9.1% abv Sour imperial barrel aged stout and a keg hopped IPA (READY TO DRINK) 
21. Robv - Dark Mild 3% , only bottled this week, give it 2 weeks
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%) Ready to drink
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat dopplebock - 8.3%. Drink anytime from now to the next month or two. No real rush. It's presenting exactly as I wanted in look and texture and it should present very different flavours as it gradually warms - hope everyone likes wheat.


----------



## angus_grant

1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe 7.5 abv drink now mofos.
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale - ready to drink now
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA - Bottled 16.7.16 - I'd give it minimum 7th August.
5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.Ready to drink
6. lukiferj - Rye Hard with a Bitty Smoke (only bottled 14/7 so will need about 3 weeks to carb up)
7. Liam_snorkel - Black Brett IPA - aged 1 year - approx 7.1% ABV - READY NOW
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV - READY NOW
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett - READY NOW (or age it)
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Bottled 21st May. Ready.
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout - READY NOW
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (A) or American Standard Bitter 12B - both ready to drink.
13. NickB - AIPA - drink as fresh as ****... Like yesterday. (approx 5.7% ABV)
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter (Drink now, poor carefully)
15. Radshoes - infected saison - bottled straight from the barrel last night so do not drink until the 30th of July at least.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene - Dark/Black Ale...5.4% bottled 8/7....drink from say 7th August,
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all. Ready to drink, consult Doctor if pain persists.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy 6.5% - Ready to drink
20. Aydos -9.1% abv Sour imperial barrel aged stout and a keg hopped IPA (READY TO DRINK) 
21. Robv - Dark Mild 3% , only bottled this week, give it 2 weeks
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%) Ready to drink
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat dopplebock - 8.3%. Drink anytime from now to the next month or two. No real rush. It's presenting exactly as I wanted in look and texture and it should present very different flavours as it gradually warms - hope everyone likes wheat.


----------



## NickB

Earle's Smoked Rye Farmhouse

Probably too cold, but getting good spiciness from the rye, just a hint of the funk, body good and finishes slightly dry. Waiting for it to warm a little bit very tasty mate!!


----------



## angus_grant

angus_grant said:


> Let this one really warm up folks. The smoke starts to lesson off and I'm getting some interesting funk flavours.
> More spice from the rye as it warms as well


Hey nick!!


----------



## NickB

Yeah man, I saw [emoji23][emoji23] I didn't get a whole lot of smoke in my bottle... But as it warmed some of the funk came through. Very tasty!


----------



## Bribie G

13 NickB AIPA ... absolutely classic, entering it in the QLD?
22 Benken25 Breaky Porter .. a lot happening there, didn't quite get the liquorice but the rest was bloody nice.. I'm thinking of introducing extra stuff into my stout and porters .. even got a bottle of chocolate essence from Aldi, where else


----------



## Parks

Someone pointed out a bottle in my esky during the night. Wasn't sure who or why but I'm drinking it.

My only educated guess is this is Aydos' Flanders Red. It's bloody amazing especially on a Summer's day in the middle of Winter.

Not part of the actual swap but this is where the action is from that night so I'll allow it...


----------



## Liam_snorkel

19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy 6.5% 
Crystal clear, deep red/amber colour, low-med carbonation. Caramel malt aroma and palate, full bodied but not cloying, clean finish. Nailed it [emoji7]


----------



## Liam_snorkel

22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%) 

Smells and tastes like bacon. Actual bacon as in I can taste the pork. This is great! Not getting any coffee or liquorice, unless that's what you fed to the beast before converting it into bacon. Cheers, this **** knows smoke.


----------



## Motabika

19. Angus Pick a Windae Wee Heavy. 

Every other Wee Heavy I have had has been cloying. But this actually finishes a little dry. Tasty and big on malt but it's actually really easy to drink.

Well done Angus beautiful looking and tasting beer

View attachment 90121


----------



## Bribie G

Och I'll drenk that yin next, havnae had a Wee Heavy for ages, need tae get pissed then gae oot an dee some Pakki bashin.


----------



## angus_grant

Just in case people don't get the name, it's an insult used in Scotland before/trying to start a fight. 
"Pick a windae, ye leavin!"


----------



## Adr_0

Two more superb beers tonight:

13 - Nick's AIPA
As others have said, looks dark but drinks with a great body. Smells of passionfruit, mango and melon - bit of Mosaic in there? Slight hint of burnt toffee, but nothing close to cloying and it matches brilliantly with the superb, hyperbolic bitterness. Seriously impressive bitterness: firm but balanced, long-lasting, and builds to a woodier bitterness with more frequent sips - as one is prone to do with a beer like this.
Although I like more of the mid-range/toastier malts in IPA's, this is a stellar example of an AIPA - job very well done.

11 - Fattox's cherrywood smoked FES
Black, ruby highlights, a dark brown head, and heavy on the drinking arm - a sign of a good stout. Or it could be that I've climbed far too many ladders today...
Smell is pretty subdued, with chocolate there and a slight smokiness - not a bacon smoke though.
Taste is wonderful - beautiful smoke is there from the initial sip to the lasting finish, with caramel and chocolate in there too.
Very very minor tartness in the finish from the roasted malts - what was your water chemistry like?
How did you do the cherrywood smoking - a kg or so of the pale over the wood smoke? The beer is fantastic - a wonderful stout with a unique depth of smoke, well done.


----------



## Adr_0

angus_grant said:


> Just in case people don't get the name, it's an insult used in Scotland before/trying to start a fight.
> "Pick a windae, ye leavin!"


I shall leave via the window closest to the ground with a mattress underneath...


----------



## bulkalebrews

Thanks champion! 
11x habaneros in a 60 min boil with the first hop addition at 30 mins. Heat instead of bitterness, which relies more on that heat. Glad you enjoyed it  


Bribie G said:


> 14. Dan Barrington Chilli brown ale porter.
> 
> I always considered chilli beers to be a bit of a wank, but this stuff is an eye opener - really good and the chillies work well with the dark malts. What quantities and methods to infuse the chillis? I'll definitely try this with my next FES


----------



## lukiferj

14. What an absolute cracker

My brother Dbaz has made this chilli infused porter that he's called Chili Nelson. Nice tight head, chocolate and caramel malts with a pleasant lingering heat that is growing in the back of my throat. Delicious. Hail Satan.


----------



## earle

NickB said:


> Yeah man, I saw [emoji23][emoji23] I didn't get a whole lot of smoke in my bottle... But as it warmed some of the funk came through. Very tasty!


Interesting comments in terms of the smoke. I knew Ben wouldn't think there was much smoke. Could be one of those things where it depends on how much smoked beer you've been exposed to?? Cheers guys


----------



## Motabika

Parks said:


> Someone pointed out a bottle in my esky during the night. Wasn't sure who or why but I'm drinking it.
> 
> My only educated guess is this is Aydos' Flanders Red. It's bloody amazing especially on a Summer's day in the middle of Winter.
> 
> Not part of the actual swap but this is where the action is from that night so I'll allow it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1469251426.737381.jpg



Nope that's my red apple berlinner


----------



## Motabika

8. Parks Barrel Aged Ris.


This hits all the bjcp characteristics bang on, but with the added bonus of red wine and oak.

Well done Parks beautiful beer r[attachment=90128:ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1469271630.701173.jpg


----------



## Parks

Motabika said:


> Nope that's my red apple berlinner


Ahh - nice. Very Flanders red-like. A bit of funk and lovely sourness. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Radshoes

rokaxe - your beer pleased a few people and disgusted one last night.
Quite nice with some mint in the glass. Glad I was sharing it though!


----------



## Parks

22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%) 

Smells and tastes like bacon. Actual bacon as in I can taste the pork. This is great! Not getting any coffee or liquorice, unless that's what you fed to the beast before converting it into bacon. Cheers, this **** knows smoke. 

Liam's review was so spot on I will simply plagiarise it.

View attachment 90134


----------



## angus_grant

22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%) 

Smells and tastes like bacon. Actual bacon as in I can taste the pork. This is great! Not getting any coffee or liquorice, unless that's what you fed to the beast before converting it into bacon. Cheers, this **** knows smoke. 

Liam's review was so spot on I will simply plagiarise it.

Parks plagiarisation of liams review was so spot on I will simply plagiarise his plagiarisation.


----------



## angus_grant

So 40 mins later and still a head. Ridiculous retention.


----------



## Adr_0

angus_grant said:


> So 40 mins later and still a head. Ridiculous retention.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1469325395.159261.jpg


40min hey... Any reason the head faded so quickly?
*trashtawkdawg*


----------



## angus_grant

Ridiculous!
40 mins after previous photo and head still persisting.


----------



## earle

Questions gotta be asked. Why is it taking so long to drink this beer? h34r:


----------



## seehuusen

Dan dan dan! OMG Dan!
So, like Bribie, i think Chilly beer is the wank stain of fermentables... Yuck!

HOWEVER, in a chilli porter, OMG Dan, wtf did you have to go and throw my perception of chilli beers for?? Sooo freakin' good, touch of heat at the back, but everything else going on, melon, coffee, fruits, sweetness from malt! Very well done, i know next chilli season will see a batch roll out of this, care to share the recipe?


----------



## Aydos

12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (A)

Nice citrus aroma with a slight sweet crystal hint to back it up.

Flavour is great, melons packed with peach and some apricot. The bitterness is lingering but not over powering.

Cracker beer mate, quite enjoying this one.


----------



## bulkalebrews

Thanks mate! I truly appreciate the feedback. 
I'm pretty pleased with the results, but yet to have a full bottle to myself. Will be cracking it next weekend. 
As for the recipe, I'll have a look at my notes but it's very simple and easy. I'll be sure to post the full recipe soon. 


seehuusen said:


> Dan dan dan! OMG Dan!
> So, like Bribie, i think Chilly beer is the wank stain of fermentables... Yuck!
> 
> HOWEVER, in a chilli porter, OMG Dan, wtf did you have to go and throw my perception of chilli beers for?? Sooo freakin' good, touch of heat at the back, but everything else going on, melon, coffee, fruits, sweetness from malt! Very well done, i know next chilli season will see a batch roll out of this, care to share the recipe?


----------



## earle

13 - Nick's AIPA

Great aroma on cracking open the bottle. Very balanced, good one. Great malty rich backbone but also solid bitterness throughout. Juicy hop aroma and flavour.


----------



## Adr_0

I have to say the labels this year have been fantastic - great job ladies/gents!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

aydos said:


> 12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (A)
> 
> Nice citrus aroma with a slight sweet crystal hint to back it up.
> 
> Flavour is great, melons packed with peach and some apricot. The bitterness is lingering but not over powering.
> 
> Cracker beer mate, quite enjoying this one.


Thanks bud, much appreciated. Given how much stress the bottling day disaster caused me, to get some nice feedback is better than expected.

Normally use TFFMMO or Perle Malt with this one. This time it was BB Pale Ale Malt. I like the maltier version, but this one is more sessionable from an ABV% view.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout

Reading the recipe while sipping this one. It's black & roasty. The brett adds a fruitiness that I really love. Lacing well. It's not thick but there's a surprising amount of body considering its 30% cane sugar. 
I was sceptical about the beers in this book but reckon I'll give a few of the darker beers a go. Did you use Parisian essence?


----------



## Motabika

14. Daniel Barringtons Chilli Nelson Chilli Infused Porter.


First sip of this all I got was a chilli zing but next sip got So much more complexity. 

This has all the characters of a great robust porter and a great long lasting head with added bonus of the chilli which complements the beer without being offensive.

Well done Dan. You are possibly the sexiest Brewer I know and have the skills
To back up the looks

View attachment 90143


----------



## Aydos

Out of curiosity who got the #20 with IPA on the cap? You are the only one with the keg hopped IPA out of them all.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale

First pour is crystal clear, foamy head, initial aroma is estery & bready, taste is slightly sweet & grainy with a smokey background. Gave the bottle a swirl for 2nd pour and got more 'dupont'-like, smoke more apparent as the beer warmed up but doesn't dominate. Rye character maybe hidden or blends well with the spicy yeast character. Balanced beer that is what it says it is, I always look forward to your swap beers Earle, classy stuff.


----------



## Ciderman

1. Acerola Tarwe - winkle

Pours a clear redish brown colour. Medium carbonation. 

I'll be honest, i find brett very dominating. It certainly does it's best in this case but you get some resistance from the saison yeast which offers some spice and secondary characters. 

The Acerola offers subtle fruit and sourness. 

Pretty good beer. Brett too dominant for mine but that's a personal taste. 

Again, love the interesting styles you put up.


----------



## Ciderman

20. Aydos Sour Imperial Stout 

This is pretty epic. Doesn't taste anywhere near 9%. You've achieved quite a clean sourness here. It carries all the rich malt that you would expect but when the sweetness would usually kick in you get a nice sour twang.

It certainly has some depth of flavour, not quite session-able but i could certainly drink another.


----------



## seehuusen

Thanks Liam, i thinks the inverted cane sugar adds something to it, almost like additional spec malt. I just cracked one myself. It seems they had more interesting beers in the past LOL

I think the recipe called for more than a bottle of parisian essence, but i just added one, stolen from the missus, i think thats a 100ml 

BTW, abv is about the 6.5% mark



Liam_snorkel said:


> 9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout
> 
> Reading the recipe while sipping this one. It's black & roasty. The brett adds a fruitiness that I really love. Lacing well. It's not thick but there's a surprising amount of body considering its 30% cane sugar.
> I was sceptical about the beers in this book but reckon I'll give a few of the darker beers a go. Did you use Parisian essence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1469344692.354570.jpg


----------



## angus_grant

13. NickB - AIPA

Unfortunately my nose is blocked so can't report too much on aroma. Got a big whack of hops when I first poured it. 

There's a really nice balance between aroma and bittering hops. There's a good amount of bitterness which is nice to chew on and it lingers nicely. 

Great beer nick.


----------



## Radshoes

bulkalebrews said:


> Thanks mate! I truly appreciate the feedback.
> I'm pretty pleased with the results, but yet to have a full bottle to myself. Will be cracking it next weekend.
> As for the recipe, I'll have a look at my notes but it's very simple and easy. I'll be sure to post the full recipe soon.


Pretty sure I can dig up the grain bill h34r:


----------



## winkle

Ciderman said:


> 1. Acerola Tarwe - winkle
> 
> Pours a clear redish brown colour. Medium carbonation.
> 
> I'll be honest, i find brett very dominating. It certainly does it's best in this case but you get some resistance from the saison yeast which offers some spice and secondary characters.
> 
> The Acerola offers subtle fruit and sourness.
> 
> Pretty good beer. Brett too dominant for mine but that's a personal taste.
> 
> Again, love the interesting styles you put up.


Yeah, I possibly gave it too much time on this occassion, seems to be better balanced when its allowed to warm up a bit.


----------



## Ciderman

winkle said:


> Yeah, I possibly gave it too much time on this occassion, seems to be better balanced when its allowed to warm up a bit.


I expect you will get some pretty good reviews. I'm just sensitive to brettanomyces.


----------



## Ciderman

winkle said:


> Yeah, I possibly gave it too much time on this occassion, seems to be better balanced when its allowed to warm up a bit.


I expect you will get some pretty good reviews. I'm just sensitive to brettanomyces.


----------



## bulkalebrews

Please do man  
I can't find my notes. Must have done the recipe up on the work PC.


radshoes said:


> Pretty sure I can dig up the grain bill h34r:


----------



## Adr_0

Rode the midnight train tonight.


Poured clear and beer-like, with the head fading fairly quickly. Honey and caramel dominated the aroma. A bit of bite on the front when cold, then coming through caramel, spice, marmalade, berries all delivered on 4ft8.5" to the guts. Warming alcohol comes through, then the spice comes back - awesome! As it warms, the bite subsides and raisins come into the mix with the marmalade and caramel and it really smooths out. Really really nice - nice one Bribie.


----------



## Ciderman

23 - Rokaxe Chilli Saison

Didn't get a picture of the beer itself. I lost a few nose hairs on the aroma. Dipped my finger into the foam and had a taste. This is seriously hot. 

I enjoyed a couple of sips but it was too hot for me. A chilli loving mate had the rest and he claimed it was relatively mild. 

Maybe put more chilli in the next one...


----------



## Adr_0

Ciderman said:


> 23 - Rokaxe Chilli Saison
> Dipped my finger into the foam and had a taste. This is seriously hot.


Sounds like the dipping should be restricted to fingers only...


----------



## Ciderman

22. Benken25 Breakfast Porter

Really enjoyed this. Like others have mentioned it didn't have much of the licorice or coffee but a really smoky bacon flavour.

Lacing till the last glass. Just delicious.


----------



## madpierre06

Adr_0 said:


> Sounds like the dipping should be restricted to fingers only...


A beer fpr Peter Dowling, maybe?


----------



## Ciderman

Haha. I found a picture of the beer...


----------



## Parks

12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (A) or American Standard Bitter ( B) - both bottled 03.07.2016 - ready 25.07 but if you're desparate, probably okay to have now, just undercarbonated

AKA Swap Water.

If this is swap water I'll nude up and jump right in! Great AIPA. Big passionfruit and stonefruit. Mosaic?

Anyway, I couldn't tell what you were worried about until I saw what had settled in the bottle [emoji13]


----------



## madpierre06

madpierre06 said:


> Was just gettingbstarted on Ciderman's Hingerbread Ale and git called into work. Very drinkable, nice balance with the gingery addition.


Forgot to post update...got to balance of bottle next morning, hadn't lost anything, still nicely carbed. Very different, nice drop this one mate. I wouldn't go out of my way simply due to the ginger aspect, but had I paid for this I wouldn't be demanding the five gold doubloons be refunded.


----------



## madpierre06

*12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (A)*

What Parks said. On all counts.


----------



## Bribie G

21 Robv - Dark Mild 3%

Looking at the lid I thought it was no. 2: smoked farmhouse ale and thought "you've got to be joking"
Then when I checked on the list.

Man... I thought I was guru of the milds, I don't really drink them as life's too short for low alcohol beer, but I have a bit of a sentimental attachment to the old Dart and in particular the likes of the old Lorimers Scotch, Brains Dark and Newcastle IPA etc (basically milds). I've brewed a couple for comps and got into the Nationals with one.

But Rob's mild takes it to a new level. Brilliant stuff, soft on the palate and chocolatey and refreshing at the same time. My criticism of Aussies trying to brew milds is that they often get it dead wrong, but this one ticks all the boxes. I take it you will be entering this in your State comp this year?
Wish I had another bottle.


----------



## benken25

Bribieg midnight malt Liquor. 
Pours a nice copper colour with a quick fading head. The flavour and aroma of burnt sugar/fruit reminds me a bit of chimay red. As it warms the alcohol starts to show but nothing unpleasant. Really enjoyed this one.

I gotta say every beer i have had so far is a craker one of the best swaps yet


----------



## Ciderman

19. Angus wee heavy

The great thing about swaps is trying new styles. Can't say I've had a wee heavy before so i was pretty excited to taste this.

Presentation is seemless. Copper red colour with not a haze to be seen. Excellent head retention. 

Sweet caramel malts dominate the agenda. Some fruit esters persisting in background with warming aftertaste. 

Overall I'm quite enjoying this. Nice work.


----------



## robv

Bribie G said:


> 21 Robv - Dark Mild 3%
> 
> Looking at the lid I thought it was no. 2: smoked farmhouse ale and thought "you've got to be joking"
> Then when I checked on the list.
> 
> Man... I thought I was guru of the milds, I don't really drink them as life's too short for low alcohol beer, but I have a bit of a sentimental attachment to the old Dart and in particular the likes of the old Lorimers Scotch, Brains Dark and Newcastle IPA etc (basically milds). I've brewed a couple for comps and got into the Nationals with one.
> 
> But Rob's mild takes it to a new level. Brilliant stuff, soft on the palate and chocolatey and refreshing at the same time. My criticism of Aussies trying to brew milds is that they often get it dead wrong, but this one ticks all the boxes. I take it you will be entering this in your State comp this year?
> Wish I had another bottle.


Thanks Bribie, much appreciated.
Only 1 bottle left so cant enter it in the comp


----------



## Adr_0

Busted open a No. 9 tonight. 

Smelled rummy - slight peachy./apricot fruit but rum was dominant in the aroma with some dark caramel. 
Fruity chocolate and dark caramel come through in the flavour with a nice rummy finish. Slightly spritzy, but medium-full mouthfeel which was great. Only gripe is the head didn't last as I would have liked, but it was probably the glasses - need more discipline on the Starsan rinse. Top beer Martin!


----------



## benken25

Drinking no 9 now. Brett on the nose. Head is almost non existent. The brett doesn't really follow through in the flavour. Tastes like a good sessionable stout.


----------



## Ciderman

14 - Dan Barrington Chilli Porter

Finding this pretty delicious. The chilli isn't overpowering heat wise but certainly takes front seat flavour wise. 

It eventually fades but still hides alot of the typical malt flavours you would expect in a porter. Not saying thats a bad thing either. You've done a good job. Best chilli beer I've had.


----------



## benken25

11 grubs smoked foreign extra stout. Good head and black as black. Nice sweet malt on the nose. Flavours of roast and a really woody smoke (not bacon or meaty) decent beer mate you sort of know smoke


----------



## Parks

Ciderman said:


> 14 - Dan Barrington Chilli Porter
> 
> Best chilli beer I've had.


Was the second best chilli beer you had one that you shouldn't put your wang in?


----------



## Ciderman

Parks said:


> Was the second best chilli beer you had one that you shouldn't put your wang in?


I had thought about the finger test but the head was insufficient in this beer haha


----------



## bulkalebrews

Thanks man. Appreciate the feedback! Glad you enjoyed it.


Ciderman said:


> 14 - Dan Barrington Chilli Porter
> 
> Finding this pretty delicious. The chilli isn't overpowering heat wise but certainly takes front seat flavour wise.
> 
> It eventually fades but still hides alot of the typical malt flavours you would expect in a porter. Not saying thats a bad thing either. You've done a good job. Best chilli beer I've had.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Parks said:


> 12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (A) or American Standard Bitter ( B) - both bottled 03.07.2016 - ready 25.07 but if you're desparate, probably okay to have now, just undercarbonated
> AKA Swap Water.
> If this is swap water I'll nude up and jump right in! Great AIPA. Big passionfruit and stonefruit. Mosaic?
> Anyway, I couldn't tell what you were worried about until I saw what had settled in the bottle [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1469514191.197676.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1469514206.368345.jpg


Thanks Parkes and madpierre06, those bottles were a saving grace because the majority of the worse crap, hop matter and yeast tends to settle in the feet of the plastic bottles. 

Man I panicked, it wasn't my best beer but it settled into an adequate AIPA. 

Mosaic, cascade, Simcoe all cube hopped went into it, with a 6g per litre dry hop of cascade for 4 days after fermentation had practically stopped.


----------



## angus_grant

Winkle - W3031 Arserola Tarwe 

I got big wafts of that somewhat familiar dank brett old fruit smell upon opening and pouring. The intensity fades a little but hangs around. 

Getting some slightly acidic flavours and old dark fruit flavours. Slightly "sour" but that's not the right word. I looked up what an acerola was at this stage and it fits what I'm tasting. 

Nothing in the taste says 7%. Very well hidden. Classic Perry. 

As always Perry, intriguing and off-kilter beer. Enjoying it even more as it warms up. 

Gets more and more "bretty" the warmer it gets. So drink it fast and cold, or let it warm up and embrace the funk!!


----------



## rokaxe

Ciderman said:


> 23 - Rokaxe Chilli Saison
> 
> Didn't get a picture of the beer itself. I lost a few nose hairs on the aroma. Dipped my finger into the foam and had a taste. This is seriously hot.
> 
> I enjoyed a couple of sips but it was too hot for me. A chilli loving mate had the rest and he claimed it was relatively mild.
> 
> Maybe put more chilli in the next one...


I didn't put a butthole on the label for nothing lololololol


----------



## Ciderman

8. Parks Shiraz Barrel Imperial Stout

It felt like an imperial kind of day so i tucked into this earlier.

The aroma is very fruity. The big wine flavour certainly contributes to the beer. Perhaps i have slight regret not using my barrel for a RIS before i infected it with a lambic.

This is quite luxurious. A beer for kings.


----------



## angus_grant

#5monthlLaterBarrellRegret
#NoRegret


----------



## Ciderman

24 - adr0 Wheat Dopplebock 

Nice work. Colour speaks for itself. Certainly clearer than what you would usually get.

Banana bread and caramel first then dark fruits in the background. Head retention till last sip. Alcohol well hidden. 

I suspect you will be rewarded with greater malt profile should you age it but its drinking pretty well now.

Top effort


----------



## Adr_0

Thanks man. I'm still undecided whether drinking now or ageing is best. Being a wheat beer it can remain 'bright' at the moment but as you said the malt flavours may came through with age. Drinking now is as I intended but if you want more chocolate and dark fruits, wait?


----------



## Ciderman

7. Liam Snorkel - Black Brett IPA 

Brett does usually scare me. So when announced with the word monolith, i was slightly fearful.

Its typical of a black IPA. Bitterness is solid. No obvious hops aroma as you would expect with the age but it has retained the fruitiness. 

The brett is there but it's background noise. 

Nice beer.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Cheers mate


----------



## Motabika

18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor.


I decided I'd Choo Choo choose this one to drink tonight.

This is bloody grey Bribie, unless I knew I would not pick this as 9% so smooth.

Well doneView attachment 90292


----------



## Liam_snorkel

20. Aydos -9.1% abv Sour imperial barrel aged stout
Aroma is woody with some funky red wine, taste follows with some astringency and then roast. Finishes with more of the wood. As far as infections go this is pretty damn tasty. Would pay for it


----------



## Adr_0

14 — As others have said, Dan's Chilli Nelson is great. The chilli appears in a nice background that remains smooth and fades gently, over lovely chocolate. It builds more with more amorous imbibing.

Appearance and texture was great. I enjoyed this in a short glass so that I could comfortably reach the head...

Overall a really well done, nicely balanced beer - top marks.


----------



## madpierre06

Updated: 

1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe 7.5 abv drink now mofos.
2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale - ready to drink now
3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA 7.8%ABV - Ready to drink, thanks to carbonation friendly weather.
6. lukiferj - Rye Hard with a Bitty Smoke (only bottled 14/7 so will need about 3 weeks to carb up)
7. Liam_snorkel - Black Brett IPA - aged 1 year - approx 7.1% ABV - READY NOW
8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV - READY NOW
9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with brett - READY NOW (or age it)
10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Bottled 21st May. Ready.
11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout - READY NOW
12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (A) or American Standard Bitter 12B - both ready to drink.
13. NickB - AIPA - drink as fresh as ****... Like yesterday. (approx 5.7% ABV)
14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter (Drink now, poor carefully)
15. Radshoes - infected saison - bottled straight from the barrel last night so do not drink until the 30th of July at least.
16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all)
17. Natdene - Dark/Black Ale...5.4% bottled 8/7....drink from say 7th August,
18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all. Ready to drink, consult Doctor if pain persists.
19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy 6.5% - Ready to drink
20. Aydos -9.1% abv Sour imperial barrel aged stout and a keg hopped IPA (READY TO DRINK)
21. Robv - Dark Mild 3% , only bottled this week, give it 2 weeks
22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%) Ready to drink
23. rokaxe - "Hellfire" Chilli Saison: 4.9% ABV, 27.5 IBU, 8,000,000 scoville - READY TO DRINK.
24. Adr0 - Wheat dopplebock - 8.3%. Drink anytime from now to the next month or two. No real rush. It's presenting exactly as I wanted in look and texture and it should present very different flavours as it gradually warms - hope everyone likes wheat.

Also:

*1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe*

Delicious...all that needs to be said.


----------



## Radshoes

Aydos - I got the IPA. Just had a look at the beers, the only swap beers I currently have cold are both smoked and I just had a 50rye50rauch beer, so why not crack into them!


----------



## Motabika

24. Ardo- Wheat Doppelbock 

I love a good D'bock and this nails the style. Clean as but
With beautiful dried fruit maltiness 

Well done mate. Lovely beer


----------



## Ciderman

21. Robv - Dark Mild

A great cleanser between all the imperial beers. I really rate this style and its bang on. 

Love it!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer
Like two beers in one - delicate smoke aroma followed by clean but strong acidity, and it works so well. What a trip, willy wonka beer, cheers Steve!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

24. Adr0 - Wheat dopplebock - 8.3%
This is one meaty beverage. Im having trouble describing the aroma but it's very pleasant, malty & fruity without being sweet, and a good whack of one of those microwaveable heat bags full of unmalted wheat. Taste follows and has a good chew, full bodied but attenuated, malt lingering on the palate. Oh boy. Lacing like a meringue, frothy ropes everywhere. Hats off


----------



## angus_grant

[emoji33]


----------



## angus_grant

12. Lord Raja Goomba I - AIPA (12A)

A really nice wafting of US hops. I'm a few beers in so can't be much more descriptive than that. Sorry Chris. 

A nice hit of malt and bittering hops up front and the malt fades out and the hops do their thing. Oily chewy hop after-taste. 

A tasty burp is the result which is how I judge a good ipa. Nailed it. 

A really nice solid beer. Not stupid levels of hops, still malt character, could have a few of these.


----------



## chaositic

I was around at Seehuusen's place yesterday and had a go of;

5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer

It was like Knackwurst and Sauerkraut In a glass. I strangely enjoyed it, and the piss-take of a bottle label.


----------



## Parks

15. Radshoes - infected saison - bottled straight from the barrel last night so do not drink until the 30th of July at least.

FYI my bottle is still softer than Angus' balls at 11am on swap night.

I just have it a roll and put it back in storage.


----------



## Radshoes

Parks said:


> 15. Radshoes - infected saison - bottled straight from the barrel last night so do not drink until the 30th of July at least.
> 
> FYI my bottle is still softer than Angus' balls at 11am on swap night.
> 
> I just have it a roll and put it back in storage.


shit balls the test bottle i did a couple of weeks before carbed up in less than a week.
is there/was there dead yeasties at the bottom?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

MIK-E said:


> I was around at Seehuusen's place yesterday and had a go of;
> 
> 5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer
> 
> It was like Knackwurst and Sauerkraut In a glass.


Great description!


----------



## Ciderman

radshoes said:


> shit balls the test bottle i did a couple of weeks before carbed up in less than a week.
> is there/was there dead yeasties at the bottom?


Mine has dead yeast but strangely has bubbles at the top of the bottle. Something is going on might just need more time.


----------



## Parks

radshoes said:


> shit balls the test bottle i did a couple of weeks before carbed up in less than a week.
> is there/was there dead yeasties at the bottom?


There was either yeast or trub settled. It's been fairly cold here so I'll give it the benefit of the doubt


----------



## benken25

21 robv dark mild. Very nice mate crystal clear, great colour and very drinkable. Would definitely have a session on this


----------



## Radshoes

well im just hoping i primed all the bottles!


----------



## Radshoes

Currently food prepping for the weak and drinking Aydos IPA.
Winning on both counts.
Slick mouthfeel, great body, mild sweetness balancing with really good sharp bitterness.
Thanks for running out of stout, how did you run out of stout, and whats the chance of trying the stout?


----------



## benken25

12b lord raja goomba American bitter. Pours an amber colour with little head. Green apples on the nose and taste. Really not enjoying this one. Sorry mate


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

BenKen25 said:


> 12b lord raja goomba American bitter. Pours an amber colour with little head. Green apples on the nose and taste. Really not enjoying this one. Sorry mate


No problems with you saying that, bud. Sorry it isn't more enjoyable.


----------



## earle

MIK-E said:


> I was around at Seehuusen's place yesterday and had a go of;
> 
> 5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer
> 
> It was like Knackwurst and Sauerkraut In a glass. I strangely enjoyed it, and the piss-take of a bottle label.


Sauerkraut is a good descriptor, when I opened the bottle I was thinking pickled onions. Didn't get a heap of smoke but smoke perception varies widely I reckon.

Also, I think we know why Angela Merkel has that look on her face, mmm sour.


----------



## earle

21. Robv - Dark Mild 3% , only bottled this week, give it 2 weeks

Just a fantastic beer. Great flavour with a bit of roast. Wouldn't know it was just 3% from the taste. Could definitely get stuck into heap of this.


14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter (Drink now, poor carefully)

Wasn't looking forward to this one. Anyone who knows about some of the Too SOBA guys and their chillies would know why. But boy I was wrong. Great dark ale/porter with some solid chilli heat which is not over the top. Good dark ale flavour up front followed through with the chilli heat. Good one Dan. You've earned those hugs that you stole as I was leaving the case swap.


----------



## seehuusen

Had a couple of bottles of my swap beer over the weekend, she's good to go imo 

Also, Aydos sour barrel porter was great, i really enjoyed that one mate.
Perrys areola sour LOL, great beer mate, subdued fruitiness from the acerola, supported by malt and some lactic twang. 12b was unfortunately off for me, tasted as if it had been fermented hot and/ or stressed yeast due to too low a pitch rate.
I really enjoyed trying the barrel beers, great to see what the barrel contributed to the different styles of beer


----------



## earle

10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Bottled 21st May. Ready.

This is great. It's like a gingernut biscuit in a bottle of beer. Good stuff.


----------



## bulkalebrews

earle said:


> 21. Robv - Dark Mild 3% , only bottled this week, give it 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter (Drink now, poor carefully)
> 
> Wasn't looking forward to this one. Anyone who knows about some of the Too SOBA guys and their chillies would know why. But boy I was wrong. Great dark ale/porter with some solid chilli heat which is not over the top. Good dark ale flavour up front followed through with the chilli heat. Good one Dan. You've earned those hugs that you stole as I was leaving the case swap.


Cheer Earle!


----------



## earle

earle said:


> 10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu. Bottled 21st May. Ready.
> 
> This is great. It's like a gingernut biscuit in a bottle of beer. Good stuff.


Awww, I just want to go build gingerbread house.


----------



## Ciderman

4. Madpierre06 black ipa

I did have a fire going today but got a fair bit of smoke in this. Didnt get alot of rye but was quite enjoyable. Perhaps a touch light on the hops (for the style) but you've hidden the alcohol quite well.

Good beer!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

I'm sorry gents for the 12B recipients. It's not great form. I pushed this yeast a bit hard to get it to throw esters and it threw green apple instead.


----------



## Ciderman

9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout with Brett 

I'm sure this is a great beer but i can't get past the brett on occasion. Sorry!


----------



## Ciderman

6. Lukiferj rye hard smoky

Certainly getting the rye which explains the cloudiness. Sweet but without any hop dominance. Carbonation lacking perhaps. 

Its a good beer but It's just missing something. Not sure what it is but just leaves me wanting more.


----------



## Radshoes

Ciderman said:


> 6. Lukiferj rye hard smoky
> 
> Carbonation lacking perhaps.


pretty sure he said leave it another week for it to carb up, but also to let any hop presence there may have been left to really dissipate away to nothing.


----------



## madpierre06

Ciderman said:


> 4. Madpierre06 black ipa
> 
> I did have a fire going today but got a fair bit of smoke in this. Didnt get alot of rye but was quite enjoyable. Perhaps a touch light on the hops (for the style) but you've hidden the alcohol quite well.
> 
> Good beer!


Cheers mate. Not sure what happened with the hops, all up there were additions of 16g, 62g, 110g during the boil, then 120g dry hopped. Amarillo and Citra.


----------



## Adr_0

Shared a couple of great beers with the missus tonight:

2


Earle you've done it again. A beautiful, complex and quaffable beer. Slighly smokey, spicy, apricot and stale aroma and the flavour and mouthfeel is soft, mildly spicy/peppery, slightly sour with malt still coming through and a lovely, soft bitterness. A sexy beer which the missus loved - top job

19
This was definitely a Wee Heavy - not a dubbel. Clear, amber and fairly low carbonation. Smell was just dripping with sexy melanoidens and toffee, and the flavour was the same with burned sweet roast barley flavour in there and some dark fruits. Packed full of malty melanoidens. Great example of the style and chock-a-block full of flavour. Great beer Angus - the missus loved this one too. 

If the beer isn't packed full of flavour it's a thumbs down from the missus and both got solid marks - nice job boys.


----------



## angus_grant

10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 

A lovely brown ale. Gentle carbonation, small but long-lasting head, great lacing on the glass. Lovely gentle choc flavours. 

The ginger is present in aroma and taste. I don't actuality like ginger as a flavour and this beer is close to my threshold of ginger. It blends well with the brown ale flavours. 

Nicely done. Lovely when warmed up.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

21. Robv - Dark Mild 3%
Deep ruby colour, very clear & lacing well. Super smooth, malty and delicious. Would smash pints of it. 
What yeast did you use? So flocculant


----------



## Ciderman

radshoes said:


> pretty sure he said leave it another week for it to carb up, but also to let any hop presence there may have been left to really dissipate away to nothing.


Ah... missed that. Thought it was good to go. Only have 2 of 24 beers left... it's been a great ride.


----------



## Ciderman

Liam_snorkel said:


> 21. Robv - Dark Mild 3%
> Deep ruby colour, very clear & lacing well. Super smooth, malty and delicious. Would smash pints of it.
> What yeast did you use? So flocculant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1469960985.039504.jpg


Wyeast irish ale 1084 was my guess. Would like to know also...


----------



## benken25

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I'm sorry gents for the 12B recipients. It's not great form. I pushed this yeast a bit hard to get it to throw esters and it threw green apple instead.


I won't hold it against you mate


----------



## Ciderman

18. Bribie malt liquor 

This is a beast. Thick persistent head after 30 mins in the glass. Looks like a session lager, smells like Christmas cake. 

I feek like I'm eating a beer the flavour is so full and intense. Delicious.


----------



## Ciderman

11. Fattox smoked stout

Pacman head. To be honest i drank this last week. Loved it but can't remember much else.


----------



## Radshoes

Ciderman said:


> Ah... missed that. Thought it was good to go. Only have 2 of 24 beers left... it's been a great ride.


I still have two from last July!


----------



## earle

Adr_0 said:


> Shared a couple of great beers with the missus tonight:
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 2-earlefarmhouse.jpg
> Earle you've done it again. A beautiful, complex and quaffable beer. Slighly smokey, spicy, apricot and stale aroma and the flavour and mouthfeel is soft, mildly spicy/peppery, slightly sour with malt still coming through and a lovely, soft bitterness. A sexy beer which the missus loved - top job


Cheers for the great descriptive review.

I'm recording an interview with ABC radio tomorrow about this beer, brewing and Brewoomba. Does anyone who's tasted it have any food pairing suggestions for it? I can also give suggestions for the music they'll play around the interview as well if anyone has any suggestions.


----------



## madpierre06

earle said:


> Cheers for the great descriptive review.
> 
> I'm recording an interview with ABC radio tomorrow about this beer, brewing and Brewoomba. Does anyone who's tasted it have any food pairing suggestions for it? I can also give suggestions for the music they'll play around the interview as well if anyone has any suggestions.


Salty seafood mate. crab cake delicacies...had this yesterday, very delicate, spicy balance, the farmhouse kicked in as it warmed up. Loved it!!!


----------



## Adr_0

earle said:


> Cheers for the great descriptive review.
> 
> I'm recording an interview with ABC radio tomorrow about this beer, brewing and Brewoomba. Does anyone who's tasted it have any food pairing suggestions for it? I can also give suggestions for the music they'll play around the interview as well if anyone has any suggestions.


As Allan said, seafood e.g. orange/lemon and chilli prawns, calamari, sashimi/wasabi or wasabi oysters. I think pizza (Mediterranean), bruscetta would work well too - e.g. breads that utilise yeast.

For music, I would say F#$king Hostile by Pantera, or some Lionel Ritchie...


----------



## Coodgee

Ciderman said:


> 11. Fattox smoked stout
> 
> Pacman head. To be honest i drank this last week. Loved it but can't remember much else.


Can anyone else see a bird head?


----------



## madpierre06

*13. NickB - AIPA - drink as fresh as ****... Like yesterday. (approx 5.7% ABV)*

Delicious....not as 'out there' as I was expecting, very well balanced, fruity, aromatic. No piccies for this one.

*21. Robv - Dark Mild 3% , only bottled this week, give it 2 weeks*

So easy to drink, malty, clear deep ruby red as posted else where. Piccie No. 2. 





*18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all. Ready to drink, consult Doctor if pain persists.*

Honestly, this was too sweet for me, not sure what I was looking for to be honest. Piccie No. 1.



*11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout - READY NOW*

Stunning!!! Silky smooth mouth feel, creaminess, smokiness sits back nicely and balances against a subtle cherry tang through the stout base. I'd be throwing shekels at this all season long. My favourite so far. 



*8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV - READY NOW*


Lovelt big arse kicker of a beer, the shiraz character is very obvious without overwhelming what is just a belter of a beer.


----------



## Adr_0

Good to see the Starsan out for the glasses!


----------



## madpierre06

Adr_0 said:


> Good to see the Starsan out for the glasses!


Nah, I got commercial line cleaner for my glasses...Starsan is just for my brew gear. I was planning on finishing off the day;s brewing/drinking with your wheat doppelbock mate, common sense determined otherwise. I'd a bin a flogged out mess on the floor had I done so. Wednesday arvo with French Saison brew session it is.


----------



## benken25

earle said:


> Cheers for the great descriptive review.
> 
> I'm recording an interview with ABC radio tomorrow about this beer, brewing and Brewoomba. Does anyone who's tasted it have any food pairing suggestions for it? I can also give suggestions for the music they'll play around the interview as well if anyone has any suggestions.


Definitely seafood or something Asian/ sushi maybe. As for music. Anything by TISM should do the trick


----------



## Bribie G

Madpierre, I did a recalc of the Malt Liquo' and it's about 9.6% ABV, if you grab a can of Bavaria 8.6 or Carlsberg Special you also get that overpowering syrupy sweetness from the alcohol. Keep away from naked flame


----------



## angus_grant

4. Madpierre06 black ipa

Lovely hit of hops upon opening bottle. 

Aroma in glass was much the same as the bottle. Lovely aroma of those US fruits hops. 

I felt like it needed a bit more bitterness in the flavour. All that lovely aroma just needed a bit more bitterness punch to balance out. 

A really nice beer and is just building my urge to brew another ipa.


----------



## angus_grant

Beer ghost says hi.


----------



## madpierre06

Bribie G said:


> Madpierre, I did a recalc of the Malt Liquo' and it's about 9.6% ABV, if you grab a can of Bavaria 8.6 or Carlsberg Special you also get that overpowering syrupy sweetness from the alcohol. Keep away from naked flame


Thjanksfull I no longer smoke.



angus_grant said:


> 4. Madpierre06 black ipa
> 
> Lovely hit of hops upon opening bottle.
> 
> Aroma in glass was much the same as the bottle. Lovely aroma of those US fruits hops.
> 
> I felt like it needed a bit more bitterness in the flavour. All that lovely aroma just needed a bit more bitterness punch to balance out.
> 
> A really nice beer and is just building my urge to brew another ipa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1470046136.709938.jpg


Will take note of that, was happy with how it turned out otherwise.


----------



## robv

earle said:


> 21. Robv - Dark Mild 3% , only bottled this week, give it 2 weeks
> 
> Just a fantastic beer. Great flavour with a bit of roast. Wouldn't know it was just 3% from the taste. Could definitely get stuck into heap of this.
> 
> 
> 14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter (Drink now, poor carefully)
> 
> Wasn't looking forward to this one. Anyone who knows about some of the Too SOBA guys and their chillies would know why. But boy I was wrong. Great dark ale/porter with some solid chilli heat which is not over the top. Good dark ale flavour up front followed through with the chilli heat. Good one Dan. You've earned those hugs that you stole as I was leaving the case swap.


Cheers Earle


----------



## angus_grant

5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.

Absolutely nailed the style. Slight smokiness in aroma and slightly more so in after-taste. 

Really lovely beer. The lactic sourness is really enjoyable. A good solid hit. 

Whoever picked the sauerkraut did very well. Perfect description. Wish I had a big German sausage with sauerkraut and mustard to gobble down. 

View attachment 90384


View attachment 90385


----------



## angus_grant

5. Motabika - Lichtenhainer.

Absolutely nailed the style. Slight smokiness in aroma and slightly more so in after-taste. 

Really lovely beer. The lactic sourness is really enjoyable. A good solid hit. 

Whoever picked the sauerkraut did very well. Perfect description. Wish I had a big German sausage with sauerkraut and mustard to gobble down.


----------



## Motabika

Thanks Angus. I can't help with the big German sausage tho


----------



## robv

Liam_snorkel said:


> 21. Robv - Dark Mild 3%
> Deep ruby colour, very clear & lacing well. Super smooth, malty and delicious. Would smash pints of it.
> What yeast did you use? So flocculant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1469960985.039504.jpg


Thanks Liam , yeast was good old Notto


----------



## Adr_0

Cracked an unbleached but waxed saison tonight - 23.

Smells of slight orange, lemon and lime and mild capsicum and presents a nice clear, pale straw colour. Soft, sweet bready malt really dominates the flavour with some slight orange again, but it's missing some of the peppery funk of the DuPont. Overall a lovely dry, refreshing saison - nicely done.

I should say, with the yeast in from the last bits of the bottle it becomes softer and more of the orange/lemon/lime comes through. Very nice indeed.


----------



## earle

Ha ha, this is cool. The tap decal for my beer at Brewoomba this weekend. Its the same beer as I put in the swap but brewed by Fortitude for the festival. Recorded an interview this morning which should be on ABC Southern Qld on Wednesday morning between 10 and 10.30am.


----------



## Zorco

"Where that come from....I haven't smoked all day"

Awesome Earle


----------



## madpierre06

earle said:


> I can also give suggestions for the music they'll play around the interview as well if anyone has any suggestions.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xw4PHUALBfk


----------



## madpierre06

*24. Adr_o's Wheat Doppelbock*...really can't get a handle on this other very delicate malty wheat holding it together . Lovely creamy head that stays all night, and some bitterness coming in late as it warms up. Delicious beer. The 8.3%ABV is very well disguised.


----------



## evoo4u

earle said:


> Ha ha, this is cool. The tap decal for my beer at Brewoomba this weekend. Its the same beer as I put in the swap but brewed by Fortitude for the festival. Recorded an interview this morning which should be on ABC Southern Qld on Wednesday morning between 10 and 10.30am.


Enjoyed the i/view - good one! (Didn't go much on the preceding music, but enjoyed the one at the end)


----------



## earle

evoo4u said:


> Enjoyed the i/view - good one! (Didn't go much on the preceding music, but enjoyed the one at the end)


Cheers mate, I was in a meeting but figured out a way to record it on my computer. Have since listened to it and pretty happy with the way it went.

Probably made a bit more sense than anything I said at the swap. h34r:


----------



## benken25

10. Ciderman Gingerbread brown. Good brown ale base with a hint of ginger. Last gingerbread beer i had was hendos Gingerbread maniac. This beer shits on it. Solid effort mate


----------



## earle

Recording of in



evoo4u said:


> Enjoyed the i/view - good one! (Didn't go much on the preceding music, but enjoyed the one at the end)


Recording of interview here if anyone's interested

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/91774-interview-on-abc-about-my-beer-brewing-and-brewoomba/#entry1391804


----------



## Parks

21. Robv - Dark Mild 3% , only bottled this week, give it 2 weeks

Had this last night. As per Ben and Earle - fantastic, moorish. Would not have expected such a lovely, clean malt character from such a light beer. Well done mate.


----------



## winkle

Not in the swap, but I had a bottle of Cosdogs most excellent Barley Wine last nite and when I can find my phone I'll post a photo (probably).


----------



## madpierre06

*20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout*

Delicious. Sourness balanced ferpectly with the stout. Really keen on trying to do this with my coffee stout, albeit with some trepidation. Might split off a 5L batch and sit it on the fruit I pulped off some coffee cherries.


----------



## winkle

Danger! , Warning! Will Robertson!
Cosdogs' EBW will fark u up


----------



## Zorco

Any hints of plum amongst the up-farking?


----------



## angus_grant

Liam's black brett ipa. 
For a year old the hops and bitterness still push through fairly well. 
But the obvious big dick in the glass is Brett. Pungent fruit aroma and it's bugging me that I can't pick the aroma. 
Taste is a mix between darker malts and brett doing its fruit thing. 
Lingering bitterness and dark malt in the after-taste. 
A pleasure sir. And bottle dregs will be stolen as usual. Probably 5L demi-john this time.


----------



## Parks

madpierre06 said:


> *20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout*
> 
> Delicious. Sourness balanced ferpectly with the stout. Really keen on trying to do this with my coffee stout, albeit with some trepidation. Might split off a 5L batch and sit it on the fruit I pulped off some coffee cherries.


I had this last night too. A really nice, bretty stout. I don't get it as sour, just nice and dry with a good aroma and flavour hit of Brett.

I'm not sure if it seems to be missing a little something but maybe I'm just looking for the same Shiraz character my barrel had. Anyway, what a time to be alive.


----------



## Parks

BenKen25 said:


> 10. Ciderman Gingerbread brown. Good brown ale base with a hint of ginger. Last gingerbread beer i had was hendos Gingerbread maniac. This beer shits on it. Solid effort mate


I had this one last weekend too. I was expecting a real ginger bread / ginger biscuit thing but instead got a lovely amber with a nice balance of ginger.

**** you guys can brew.


----------



## winkle

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> Any hints of plum amongst the up-farking?


A touch, very smooth, no hot alcohol - a nice beer mate.


----------



## Bribie G

I won't be contributing to this thread for a while as I'm having an Arid August.
Brews are in a cool dark spot, maturing nicely, so roooooll on September.

:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## Aydos

radshoes said:


> Currently food prepping for the weak and drinking Aydos IPA.
> Winning on both counts.
> Slick mouthfeel, great body, mild sweetness balancing with really good sharp bitterness.
> Thanks for running out of stout, how did you run out of stout, and whats the chance of trying the stout?


I can sling you a bottle the next time I keg some of it if you would like. I'm sure it will be different by then but still delicious


----------



## Liam_snorkel

11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout
Black but clear with red highlights. Dank musky ham hock aroma, flavour follows with malty sweetness and miscellaneous roast. Smooth.


----------



## angus_grant

Yeh man,liams review nailed it. 
Smokey ham but didn't quite make it to smokey bacon beer. 
Which is a good thing. I've had a few "bacon" beers over the last few months and is a nice change to get a different smoke experience 
Really tasty beer. 
Can you send me 5 bottles and a bottle of fresh woomba air?


----------



## angus_grant

Wtf???? Tripel post?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Be grateful for your friendly insomniac mod, who can magically hide all the doubles and triples. ☺

Seriously blokes drink more beer.


----------



## angus_grant

Really lovely smooth porter. Just about to get the choc/roast dark malt flavours when chilli crashes the party and says let's get it on cunce!!!
There's an intervention between all the flavours and they all agree to take turns. 
Really well blended chilli beer. Chilli is there all the time but at an enjoyable level with the base beer flavours. 
[emoji108][emoji482]


----------



## Adr_0

Yeah I thought that was a top beer. Great balance, with some nice subtle heat building if you wanted it to. 

Rokaxe's chilli beer was also a good blend but was a lot more capsicum/capsaicin forward, ie more vegetal rather than hot. It blended well with malt sweetness and citrus from the hops and yeast. Technically it was hotter but I think it was a good blend.


----------



## Ciderman

Parks said:


> I had this one last weekend too. I was expecting a real ginger bread / ginger biscuit thing but instead got a lovely amber with a nice balance of ginger.
> 
> **** you guys can brew.


Thanks Parks. Certainly it's going up a level each swap. I've got one beer left and it's been the best swap yet.


----------



## Ciderman

17. Natdene dark ale

Nice roasty dark malts but the alcohol was not well hidden. At 5.4% it tasted pretty hot. Overcarbed. 

Overall not bad. Id certainly hold for a month to see if the balance evens out.


----------



## Ciderman

3. Brewkid Biere de Garde 

Pretty intense sweet malt. My particular bottle was slightly undercarbed which exemplified the sweetness but overall pretty enjoyable.

Id definitely drink whilst its still cold as its certainly a sipper.


----------



## Ciderman

radshoes said:


> shit balls the test bottle i did a couple of weeks before carbed up in less than a week.
> is there/was there dead yeasties at the bottom?


Mine has firmed up nicely. Ready to go do you think?


----------



## Radshoes

yeah give it a go - last bottle - i hope it doesn't disappoint.
TBH I have been waiting for the line of 23 people saying what the **** did you give us?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

6. lukiferj - Rye Hard with a Bitty Smoke 3.4%

Bit of bacon, mouthfeel is kinda slick, some malt sweetness before a dry finish. Tasty beverage!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

17. Natdene - Dark/Black Ale...5.4% 

I agree with Cderman's comments RE booziness & carbonation, but on the positive side the head retention is ******* sensational, not just from the carbonation (I knocked a bit of that out) it's dense and lacing like an espresso. 
Nice dank hop aroma behind the booze and a good bit of roastiness. Cheers


----------



## Ciderman

16. Evoo4u Baltic Porter

Apologies for vague review. I shared this with some dark beer lovers last weekend. Memory is hazy but it was enjoyed by all. Great beer.


----------



## bulkalebrews

17. Natdene 

Mine is not boozy at all but is a little carbed up. 
Beautiful balance of hop and malt. A very good beer IMO


----------



## rokaxe

Adr_0 said:


> Yeah I thought that was a top beer. Great balance, with some nice subtle heat building if you wanted it to.
> 
> Rokaxe's chilli beer was also a good blend but was a lot more capsicum/capsaicin forward, ie more vegetal rather than hot. It blended well with malt sweetness and citrus from the hops and yeast. Technically it was hotter but I think it was a good blend.


Thanks m9!


----------



## Ciderman

15. Radshoes infected Saison 

Last beer. Hmm interesting. Pours clear, its carbed enough for mine but perhaps hold another week yo see if it improves. Head disappears quickly but some lacing hangs around.

Aroma is clean, perhaps lacto sour aroma. Sweet and delicious.

Palate is completely different. Barnyard, earth, mushrooms. Its pretty full on. I like the beer but the aftertaste is like i've been chewing on a ham hock. Not necessarily a bad thing but certainly strange.

What was the yeast used? Certainly a weird beer but I am enjoying it.


----------



## Radshoes

Ciderman said:


> What was the yeast used?


Wyeast 3724, wyeast 3711, as primary. Added to barrel, mixed, added Wyeast 5526. Dregs of several bottles has also gone in the barrel.
And what ever else may have made its way into the barrel.


----------



## Radshoes

i have a keg of it on tap and i have it carbed up pretty high. A test bottle I gave to a mate to try a couple of weeks before the swap carbed up really well as well. I may not have done the lids up tight enough on yours and parks bottles?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

15. Radshoes - infected saison

What the **** did you give us?!

Smells like water we emptied from those shiraz barrels we scored, tastes like that plus a buggy brett lacto tart fruity saison thing. Scrumptious.


----------



## Radshoes

Liam_snorkel said:


> 15. Radshoes - infected saison
> 
> What the **** did you give us?!
> 
> Smells like water we emptied from those shiraz barrels we scored, tastes like that plus a buggy brett lacto tart fruity saison thing. Scrumptious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1470554040.340987.jpg



I didnt taste the water I tipped out of the barrel, should I have?


----------



## Ciderman

Takes a while to get your head around but it's pretty delicious


----------



## Liam_snorkel

radshoes said:


> I didnt taste the water I tipped out of the barrel, should I have?


RUOK?


----------



## Ciderman

So I've necked them all. Good job fellas. 

My personal top 5 for what its worth.

1. Motabika - Lichtenhainer 
Bought the yeast already and plan to brew so has to be #1
2. Parks - Imperial Stout
Makes me want to brew another imperial stout.
3. Adro - Wheat Doppelbock 
Nostalgia for many nights drinking Schneider Aventus 
4. Aydos - Imperial Sour Stout
Progressive brewing at its best.
5. Liam Snorkel - Brett IPA
I'm not a fan of brett but top marks for putting up a 1 year old beer. It seemed to integrate well for me.


----------



## angus_grant

I'll drink Lukifer's beer whenever I want. Actually I put the wrong beer in the fridge. Classic Angus. Sorry luke, I meant to wait the week as advised.
:-|

Man I loves me some citra! It plays nicely with the subtle smoke. 

There's a nice flavour play between the rye and malts. Nice after-taste of smoke and rye. Zing. 

Warming up the smoke is expressing more.

Inspired bottle art. [emoji108]


----------



## angus_grant

24. Adr0 - Wheat doppleboc

Yum! Takes me back to the old days of last Saturday smashing sneiders with Liam, Aydan, and master barnes. 

Appearance is obviously massive wheaty head, and I may need to grind off the lacing that is already appearing. 

Lovely fresh wheat flavours but very young caramel/choc flavours. If I had a second bottle I'd be torn between opening it now or letting it age and see where those lovely caramel flavours took me. 

The malt and caramel flavours compete a little bit and I reckon an aged bottle of this would be fantastic. Maybe the malts would fade a little bit, and caramels assert a little more.


----------



## angus_grant

Lacing update (from ages ago)
[emoji108]


----------



## Adr_0

angus_grant said:


> Lacing update (from ages ago)
> [emoji108]
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1470648175.619591.jpg


That lacing looks rather phallic...


----------



## winkle

angus_grant said:


> 24. Adr0 - Wheat doppleboc
> 
> Yum! Takes me back to the old days of last Saturday smashing sneiders with Liam, Aydan, and master barnes.
> 
> Appearance is obviously massive wheaty head, and I may need to grind off the lacing that is already appearing.
> 
> Lovely fresh wheat flavours but very young caramel/choc flavours. If I had a second bottle I'd be torn between opening it now or letting it age and see where those lovely caramel flavours took me.
> 
> The malt and caramel flavours compete a little bit and I reckon an aged bottle of this would be fantastic. Maybe the malts would fade a little bit, and caramels assert a little more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1470637178.653466.jpg


I've had a weizendoppelbock (ie Aventinus clone) on my to do list for about 2 years now, I might make N0 24 the first official one out of my swap stock.


----------



## seehuusen

Have you been sober for this long Perry?!?!?!


----------



## Adr_0

winkle said:


> I've had a weizendoppelbock (ie Aventinus clone) on my to do list for about 2 years now, I might make N0 24 the first official one out of my swap stock.


You're welcome to the recipe if you wish to brew it, but looks like it might be better drinking during Oktoberfest.


----------



## bulkalebrews

2 - Earle's Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale. 

Really enjoying this one mate. 
Peppery, citrusy estery goodness with a touch of smoke. Once you get past the smoke aroma, it's classic saison. Well balanced bitterness, slick and delicious.
Great beer mate


----------



## evoo4u

_21. Robv - Dark Mild 3% , only bottled this week (mid July)_

Enjoyed this one over at my neighbours last night. Nice and clear, but because we tried it immediately after my English Brown Ale, it's low alcohol made it seem a little thin/characterless in comparison. But then, it is (was) a 'mild'! Went on to the red after that...


----------



## Adr_0

Select how many glasses of RIS are being consumed in this household:
0
1
2 x
3
4


This is Parks' shiraz barrel-aged RIS, and what a cracker. Nice weight to the beer and a reasonably dark brown head. Smells of wood and wine.

The taste of this sucker is juicy. Solid prune slips its hand down your pants with blackberry, wood, solid bitterness and warming alcohol finishing you off. It's a very regal drop indeed.

There was also some marzipan in there, but I didn't get a lot of mid caramel - lots of juicy dark fruits, a nice woody wine character and solid bitterness to balance the solid sweeter flavours. Outstanding.

I think the only thing slightly low was the roast IMO. It's there but it's background, and I feel that it would add something between the dark fruits and the hop bitterness. Thoroughly delicious beer despite this.


----------



## Parks

17. Natdene - Dark/Black Ale...5.4% 

Pretty much a perfect black IPA without the overt late hops. Nice dry roast and firm bitterness.

More lace and tight head then a night with Hugh Hefner.

Nice one.


----------



## Parks

Adr_0 said:


> This is Parks' shiraz barrel-aged RIS, and what a cracker.
> 
> ...
> 
> I think the only thing slightly low was the roast IMO. It's there but it's background, and I feel that it would add something between the dark fruits and the hop bitterness. Thoroughly delicious beer despite this.


Cheers mate. 

I deliberately kept the roast low as I felt boosting the roast later by blending would be better than having too much. 

I would normally use at least 2-3kg per batch but this was about 1.5kg from memory and just a steeping addition in the first batch of a partigyle.


----------



## benken25

Having 24 the wheat dopplebock. This is exactly what i felt like when i got home from work. Nice dark raisin/ spicy flavours. Well done mate. Thoroughly enjoyed


----------



## evoo4u

_2. Earle - Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale - ready to drink now_

Wow - I've never had a smoked beer before - what a beauty! My wife, who's not a beer drinker, even reckoned it was a bit of alright. Crystal clear, no hops getting in the way of the smokiness, and a lovely sipper (lasted a good half-hour). I can sure understand why it was brewed up for Brewoomba.

Good one Earle.


----------



## bulkalebrews

21. Robv - Dark Mild 3% , only bottled this week (mid July)

Enjoying this. Actually really nice. I made the mistake of putting it in the fridge almost straight away so mine is a bit flat, but the flavours are great. For a flatter than normal beer, my glass is lacing up a store. 
Would happily smash a keg of this beer. Great one man!


----------



## bulkalebrews

Yep, what the kilt lifter said. 
Amazing beer. 
Is there actual banana in this beer?..... Just kidding. 


angus_grant said:


> 24. Adr0 - Wheat doppleboc
> 
> Yum! Takes me back to the old days of last Saturday smashing sneiders with Liam, Aydan, and master barnes.
> 
> Appearance is obviously massive wheaty head, and I may need to grind off the lacing that is already appearing.
> 
> Lovely fresh wheat flavours but very young caramel/choc flavours. If I had a second bottle I'd be torn between opening it now or letting it age and see where those lovely caramel flavours took me.
> 
> The malt and caramel flavours compete a little bit and I reckon an aged bottle of this would be fantastic. Maybe the malts would fade a little bit, and caramels assert a little more.
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1470637178.653466.jpg


----------



## evoo4u

19. Angus - kilted nuts ale

Not sure what the latest version was named, but a VERY nice pre-dinner brew. Didn't come racing out of the bottle (even tried another glass to see if it was more 'heady' - but no - just a slight effervescence), but a lovely sipper. Quite sweet (mash temp around 70?) and gentle. I could happily make this a go-to brew.
 SWMBO reckoned it might have been a bit strong, due to the way I wobbled over to the dinner-table...

Anyway, if I stay awake to the end of the Manly/Bulldogs game, I'll know it wasn't too over-the-top!

Great brew - thanks.


----------



## earle

22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%) Ready to drink

Great smooth beer from the oatmeal, getting some smoke but not much coffee, getting lots of liquorice in the aftertaste.


----------



## angus_grant

Mash temp was 66
50% golden promise
35% base malt 
6% oats
5% caramunich i
4% crystal 

Percentages may be off as I'm rounding


----------



## Radshoes

OI NICK YOUR AIPA GOES ALRIGHT AYE
JUST NECKING IT NOW.

My missus said - this is what they all tasted like last year refreshing and chock full of hops. I think she is generalising.
this year its all smoke and sour and chilli you sick fucks.


----------



## Motabika

15. Radshoes Infected Saison


Honestly this beer really hits the spot for me. Good amount of funk, but still easy to drink .

Well Done Bryan


----------



## Radshoes

OI DBAZ
THIS CHILLI PORTER IS THE TITS.
I LIKE CHILLI, BUT IN AN "IM A NORMAL PERSON" KIND OF WAY. TAKE WHATEVER YOU WANT FROM THIS STATEMENT ROKAXE

ITS LIKE LIQUID CHILLI CHOCOLATE
BUT WITH ALCHOHOL.

AND MY MISSUS DOESN'T WANT ANY.

SUCKER!


----------



## Parks

5. Radshoes - infected saison - bottled straight from the barrel last night so do not drink until the 30th of July at least.

Brett funk - check
Tastes like barrel - check
Light, dry, acidic - check

Really enjoying this mate.** ***

** Check sanitation practices to avoid unwanted funky aromas. Ensure all vessels after chilling - particularly storage vessels are clean and sanitised prior to filling.

*** Not Belgiany enough.


----------



## Radshoes

only used 50% belgian saison yeast sorry mate.***

probably should have added this is pushing 8% for the players at home.


----------



## angus_grant

21. Robv - Dark Mild 3%

What a delightful beer! Big whack of malts in my nose holes 

Flavour is much bigger than most milds I've tried. 

I hesitate to say smokey flavours but it's something like that. 

Really creamy mouth feel. And lovely ruby colour that my photo doesn't pick up.


----------



## evoo4u

13. NickB - AIPA

Beautiful hop aroma to start with, giving way to a solid whack of hop flavour - but all in balance. A delightful IPA. Alas - there was but one!

Really enjoyed this one. Out of interest, what was the hops schedule?

Cheers
Roger


----------



## Natdene

Thanks Parks! Have you tried that bottle of RIS yet?


----------



## bulkalebrews

Thanks mate! Glad it is up your ally. 



radshoes said:


> OI DBAZ
> THIS CHILLI PORTER IS THE TITS.
> I LIKE CHILLI, BUT IN AN "IM A NORMAL PERSON" KIND OF WAY. TAKE WHATEVER YOU WANT FROM THIS STATEMENT ROKAXE
> 
> ITS LIKE LIQUID CHILLI CHOCOLATE
> BUT WITH ALCHOHOL.
> 
> AND MY MISSUS DOESN'T WANT ANY.
> 
> SUCKER!


----------



## Adr_0

Parks said:


> Cheers mate.
> I deliberately kept the roast low as I felt boosting the roast later by blending would be better than having too much.
> I would normally use at least 2-3kg per batch but this was about 1.5kg from memory and just a steeping addition in the first batch of a partigyle.


Yeah, about 10min after posting that I thought "Easy for me to say, but what would I do?" and thought going overboard would do more harm than good and it would be hard to anticipate what the beer would end up like - so absolutely fair enough.


----------



## Adr_0

bulkalebrews said:


> Yep, what the kilt lifter said.
> Amazing beer.
> Is there actual banana in this beer?..... Just kidding.


Thanks, glad you liked. I tried to get the balance as best I could and it's probably more towards clove and vanilla but still I guess enough banana there.

It was only about 35% barley, but the OG was 1076.

I did the following mash:
35C for 10min
44C for 15min
56C for 10min
63C for 60min with a decoction
71C for 15min, then mash out

Yeast was 3638
17C for 1 day
19C for 2 days
20.5C for 5 days
22C for 5 days then racked to secondary

Pitched 3333 for bottling.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe 7.5 abv
Crystal clear deeeeep red colour, bit of funk and earthy fruitiness, sweet malt and slight tannic acidity. Very pleasant drinking on this lazy Sunday arvo, considering how sharp acerola can be you've managed to get the flavour of the fruit into the beer without puckering sourness. Well played sir!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu.
Smells like ginger bread, tastes like gingerbread. Wtf are you willy wonka? 
Beer is very dark but clear with red highlights and lacing well. Smooth & balanced malt/bitterness, well attenuated not sweet, *maybe* some diacetyl or I could just be imagining the butter as an ingredient. Either way this is delicious. Any chance of posting the recipe?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Quick question Adro are your mash steps via infusion or direct heat? Interested to know if ramp times are involved


----------



## Adr_0

Yeah a 2kW element, RIMS. I get 10C steps in 7-10min depending on pumping rate.

I tried doing infusion mashes with an acid rest but lost most of my hair doing it. Decoction can help though and you are best to overdo it and add excess later.

It's obviously not essential, but it can produce a different beer to a single rest. I'm still not happy with the maltiness if my beers, but there are things I can do to improve that... I hope.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Sweet, good to know. 2.4kW direct in this house. I've started mashing in at 55 then 64, 68, 72, mash out at 78. but still working out how long to rest before ramping from beta to alpha, going to cut it down to 10mins next time because I figure ramps are still in range.


----------



## Adr_0

Yeah, the next stop us normally set a few minutes before. I use an analogue watch and it usually ends up 2-3min be fore the next step when I set the temp and ramp up the pump speed.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA
Look mate I'm a little bit disappointed you didn't put up another coffee beer, but I'll let it slide because this is a cracker. Pretty dank on the hops, clean slightly roasty malt body, dunno if I'm perceptive enough to get the rye, dry finish and just enough bitterness to bring it together. Very tasty.


----------



## Aydos

5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer


Nice subtle smoke in the aroma and flavour but the sourness really goes to town at the enamel on my teeth. The sourness is the predominant flavour for this beer and doesn't disappoint. This is quite an enjoyable drink, I do really like a good sour drop.

What was the recipe? Did you do a kettle sour and what lacto did you use?

Thanks for the cracker beer mate.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde
The aroma is kind of sweet like demerera sugar, finishes dry. Pretty clean, ABV is well hidden. Shit I might fall over before I finish this. Cheers m9


----------



## Radshoes

Liam_snorkel said:


> 10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu.
> Smells like ginger bread, tastes like gingerbread. Wtf are you willy wonka?
> Beer is very dark but clear with red highlights and lacing well. Smooth & balanced malt/bitterness, well attenuated not sweet, *maybe* some diacetyl or I could just be imagining the butter as an ingredient. Either way this is delicious. Any chance of posting the recipe?
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1471148919.015481.jpg


Im drinking this at the moment and had forgotton what I put in the fridge, thought it was meant to be a black ipa.
Wasn't i ******* surprised when i poured it!


----------



## Natdene

# 6. Lukifers Rye Hard - great way to start my Sunday afternoon, lots going on as it got warmer, nice work
#16. evoo4u's Baltic Porter - ******* cracker of a beer, very good, so tasty, loved it!


----------



## Motabika

aydos said:


> 5. Motabika- Lichtenhainer
> 
> 
> Nice subtle smoke in the aroma and flavour but the sourness really goes to town at the enamel on my teeth. The sourness is the predominant flavour for this beer and doesn't disappoint. This is quite an enjoyable drink, I do really like a good sour drop.
> 
> What was the recipe? Did you do a kettle sour and what lacto did you use?
> 
> Thanks for the cracker beer mate.


Just 50/50 Pils and pale wheat 

5g of aged hops

Yeast was a cake of Gigayeast Fast lacto and us-05. Used this cake for 5 beers and just kept getting better and better


----------



## Zorco

Motabika said:


> Just 50/50 Pils and pale wheat
> 
> 5g of aged hops
> 
> Yeast was a cake of Gigayeast Fast lacto and us-05. Used this cake for 5 beers and just kept getting better and better


This is interesting...

Did you reduce the size of the cake volume before pouring on the next cube? Or did you just leave the whole cake to do its thing on the fresh sugar each time?


----------



## Motabika

Nope. Didn't reduce the cake volume, mainly cos I couldn't be arsed. 

Produced five awesome lacto sours including a red apple berlinner which tastes like a more sour Flanders.

No off flavours that I could taste


----------



## Zorco

cool, An overpitch I'd think it's called. I've done this onto US05 a few times and it has been excellent each time.

I don't yet appreciate the overpitch problem. 

Edit: and certainly don't know about lacto at all... yet


----------



## Ciderman

Liam_snorkel said:


> 10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale 6.0% 35ibu.
> Smells like ginger bread, tastes like gingerbread. Wtf are you willy wonka?
> Beer is very dark but clear with red highlights and lacing well. Smooth & balanced malt/bitterness, well attenuated not sweet, *maybe* some diacetyl or I could just be imagining the butter as an ingredient. Either way this is delicious. Any chance of posting the recipe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1471148919.015481.jpg



Glad you enjoyed it. It's a bit weird. Didn't think i could drink a whole keg of it but wanted more after i enjoyed the last few stubbies i had. 

I basically just used the spices from gingerbread minus the cloves. Just thought it might overpower the others. I guessed the spice quantity but went on the low side to be safe. I'm happy with how it turned out but you could up the grams if you so choose.

Grain...
83.3% Maris Otter Pale Malt (TF)
5.6% Biscuit Malt (dingemans)
5.6% Brown Malt (Bairds)
4.2% med crystal (Bairds)
1.4% Chocolate Malt (Bairds)

Single mash @ 68 degrees for 1 hour

90m Boil

60g EKG @ 60mins

All spices added at flameout 

2g Ground Cinnamon 
2g Ground Ginger
2g Ground All Spice
2g Ground Nutmeg 

Fermented at 18 degrees with Wyeast #1099 Whitbread 

SG 1.060
FG 1.014


----------



## evoo4u

_17. Natdene - BIPA_

IPA's and me must have a close affinity - love 'em! This one, despite being a dark beer, displayed (to me) none of the normal attributes of a dark beer - just the hops shone through.With a restrained elegance, this is one IPA I could keep coming back for. Beautiful! (Hops seemed similar to the last IPA I raved over, NickB's - what were they?)

_12 b Lord Raja Goomba - American Standard Bitter_

Well, not too sure about this one. Didn't give me much malt, or hops, or character. If anything, the first and lasting impression was that it had a sort of soft drink flavour. Coming on top of a couple of glasses of Reisling might have distorted my taste buds. No bad tastes or anything, but just not my style.

17 to go....


----------



## Aydos

14. Dan Barrington - Chilli Brown Ale/ Porter

Mate this beer is a beauty, I get all of the porter qualities with some nice cocoa and dark chocolate highlights and slight biscuity sweetness. The Chilli is a really nice aftertaste and isn't over powering, it's got great balance. 

Good work mate, for a 6% it sure is smashable.


----------



## Parks

Natdene said:


> Thanks Parks! Have you tried that bottle of RIS yet?


Yeah mate,

It was thick, chewy, hugely roasty and a nice balance of oak and hint of Shiraz.

It is a little cloying for my liking but definitely no more cloying than some commercial ones (the 4 pines one in the black box set for instance).

Would love to see what it's like in 6 months.


----------



## madpierre06

Parks said:


> Yeah mate,
> 
> It was thick, chewy, hugely roasty and a nice balance of oak and hint of Shiraz.
> 
> It is a little cloying for my liking but definitely no more cloying than some commercial ones (the 4 pines one in the black box set for instance).
> 
> Would love to see what it's like in 6 months.


I'll book it in to let you know  :beerbang:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

9. Seehuusen - Brett Rechs Extra Stout. Pours a dark ruby brown red with a persistent dark tan tight head. Fruity and mild chocolate on the nose. Tastewise - bit bretty fruity funk but really balanced. This is the type of beer that got me into Bretty and Lacto beers. I got a nice, not too roasty stout, overlaid with the brett, fruity (I'm getting cherries and dark berries), a little bourbon/oaky flavour too. Top, cracking beer. Loved it.


----------



## madpierre06

*5. Motabika - **Lichtenhainer.* Bum still puckered, warhead in a bottle. Nice one mate.

*15. Radshoes - infected saison *Really enjoyed this one, for me it was a really full bodied slighttly dank/fruity saison. Stuff going on that I couldn't get a handle on.

*16. evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter* - top drop, absolutely delicious. Full, rich and smooth.
*17. Natdene - BIPA - *loved it.


Question...how and where does one try and learn chracteristics of beers in somewhat greater depth?


----------



## angus_grant

Chew chew - Bribie G

Well this was a trip. 

Aroma was a massive malt hit and I actually giggled on the way to continue watching moto gp. 

But the first part of my glass was fairly noticeable hot alcohol. The malt flavours took a back seat and to be honest, it was a bit of a struggle for a while. 

But warming up I got more marmalade and some other citrus flavours. The alcohol was certainly still present but started playing nicely with other flavours.


----------



## angus_grant

Madpierre: join a homebrew club that runs mini-comps. I found my ability to bullshit about flavours and crap in beers increased greatly after attending babbs. 
They run a monthly mini-comp and try to sit people with a BJCP judge on each table. The first few times I sat on a table with Parkes. He was really good where he would let people describe their experience, and then he would describe some more technical aspects of the beer. Explain flaws if there were some. 
Besides that the only other redeeming quality parks has is the ability to brew a slightly better dunkel than me.


----------



## madpierre06

angus_grant said:


> Madpierre: join a homebrew club that runs mini-comps. I found my ability to bullshit about flavours and crap in beers increased greatly after attending babbs.
> They run a monthly mini-comp and try to sit people with a BJCP judge on each table. The first few times I sat on a table with Parkes. He was really good where he would let people describe their experience, and then he would describe some more technical aspects of the beer. Explain flaws if there were some.
> Besides that the only other redeeming quality parks has is the ability to brew a slightly better dunkel than me.


Thanks Angus...I've been to a couple already, and probably took a bit of a back seat. Guess I can't expect to bullshit at a higher level until I've spent a bit more time with the likes of Parks and such, eh.


----------



## angus_grant

Nailed it.


----------



## evoo4u

madpierre06 said:


> Thanks Angus...I've been to a couple already, and probably took a bit of a back seat. Guess I can't expect to bullshit at a higher level until I've spent a bit more time with the likes of Parks and such, eh.


Hey mp - this might give you some ideas. Might even try some meself next time I'm pissed and post a review :

_Increase Your Vocabulary with Wine Words_


*A wine that smells really intense*

aromatic lift (white wine)
bold aromas (red wine)
tremendous nose
brooding
pungent

*A wine that doesn’t smell very much*

delicate
closed
subtle
soft
light



*A wine that tastes really strong*

extracted
persistent
flamboyant
rich
full-bodied

*A wine that doesn’t taste very strong*

elegant
nuanced
airy
subdued
mellow



*A wine that tastes bitter*

tannic
chewy
muscular
structured
firm

*A wine that tastes smooth*

plush
round
velvety
supple
opulent



*A wine that tastes tart*

elegant
lean
racy
crisp
zippy

*A wine that tastes earthy*

herbaceous
loamy
forest floor
mossy
savory


Or the full kit'n'caboodle - http://winefolly.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/wine-descriptions-infographic.png#fullsize


----------



## Parks

angus_grant said:


> Chew chew - Bribie G
> 
> Well this was a trip.
> 
> Aroma was a massive malt hit and I actually giggled on the way to continue watching moto gp.
> 
> But the first part of my glass was fairly noticeable hot alcohol. The malt flavours took a back seat and to be honest, it was a bit of a struggle for a while.
> 
> But warming up I got more marmalade and some other citrus flavours. The alcohol was certainly still present but started playing nicely with other flavours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1471258461.872211.jpg



I had this after a few other bevvies and it was a mistake.

"All I taste is malt, and booze, and malt - clean malt, booze, malt. Where was this drink in my first year of uni?"

It was exactly as advertised. Not really my type of drink, but would be great to share and only have maybe 100ML


----------



## Parks

angus_grant said:


> Besides that the only other redeeming quality parks has is the ability to brew a slightly better dunkel than me.


You may be the only person to have ever conducted an exhaustive list of my redeeming qualities. Most people just say I have none :lol:


----------



## Radshoes

PARKS LIST OF REDEEMING QUALITIES

ABILITY TO BREW SLIGHTLY BETTER DUNKEL
ABILITY TO DETECT BELGIANY ESTERS IN ANY BEER


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Okay:

6. Lukiferj's Rye Hard with Bitty Smoke. Pours a slightly cloudy reddish-brown colour with non-persistent head and medium carbonation. This is a smoke beer for the masses - very approachable, carbonation and lightish lager like body (and no esters of particular note. Quite quaffable. Normally I find smokey beers to be sippers, but this one could be thrown back easily if needed. Noted on bottle Citra was the hop used, but did not detect it in any meaningful manner. I had the second glass with roast pork, and that just elevated both the pork and beer, really good matching.

5. Motabika Lichtenheiner. I peed myself laughing at the label multiple times. Love it! :lol: Pours very clear, with minimal carbonation and non-existent head. Fruity warhead on the nose. Very very sour. I'm relatively new (2 years of dabbling occasionally) to the sour game, and the lambic style sours still aren't my thing yet. It's a well made beer, and definitely does what it says, but not yet my cup of tea. I did find the smoke detached on the palate from the smoke - as the sour worked through the palate and then dissipated, the smoke came in nicely. I might be a bit ruined, because a week and a half ago I had a commercial (and therefore more mainstream) Lichtenheiner which was sour, but not nut-puckeringly so, where the smoke was subtle and on the palate at the same time as the minor bit of sour. I'm thinking sour is like bitterness, it takes a while to work up to the tolerance levels needed - I certainly don't do subtle with hops and what I found nice and approachable in the early days is insipid now. I hope my sour palate does the same thing (I think - I'm getting fussy as time goes on). Well made beer, a pity I'm a sour luddite at this point in time.


----------



## bulkalebrews

10. Ciderman - Gingerbread Brown Ale. 
Mate, this is bloody delicious. 
Creamy mouthfeel, gingerbread flavours but nothing to overpowering. I find it very sweet but not too sickly. Not a beer I could have a lot of but its very well balanced and really nice and smooth for 6%
'No alcohol present at all. 
Thanks man


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Okay, this is a big night, and I'm still drinking one of the two beers.

Drum roll.... in one night I tackled 1. Acerola Tarwe by Perry and 8. Barrel aged imperial stout by Parks.

1. Acerola Tarwe - pours very clear, low head, not particularly persistent. Brilliant coppery brown. Body is thinnish but does not feel so. Very fruity on the nose. Phenomenal beer. I read nothing about this beer (style or Perry's version) so it didn't taint my perception. Faint Belgiany esters, tiny bits of tannin (good), some funkiness, but not dominant and a woody quality. I'm trying not to find wine-toff words but I would say that it's a multilayered thing. It's a brown coloured and tasting beer with all the above qualities. Sorry I can't be much more descriptive, but just to say it's a brilliant beer, well worth drinking. I'd pay good money for this. Oh, and goes with Meshwe, hommus, baba ganouj and meat skewers very well.

8. Park's Barrel Aged Imperial stout. Pours black as I like my women, small tan head, not persistent. Impenetrable by light. This has taken a good two hours to drink and still going. Again, an excellent beer. The abv% is hidden well - only a hint of warmth that disappears as this warms up. Bourbony oakiness is obvious, but not overwhelming and complements a non-sweet dark raiseny fruit cake sort of flavour. I think the thing that appeals to me, is that having had funky, bretty and very good beers, that this has none of that, and yet stands without it as their equal, proving that a good beer in its own genre does not need anything to really set it apart (a bit like - an excellent cheddar is an awesome thing, not every cheese needs to be blue). Very well brewed indeed. I love the complexity of this. It's dry, but still has some caramel but certainly not cloying. Having shared a Founders version of this beer style in the last two days, this certainly stacks up without a doubt. I want a real winter, a fireplace and some time to enjoy this. It is a treat. Thanks so much, Troy.


----------



## Adr_0

Had a go of young Perry's acerola tarwe tonight.

Absolutely lovely colour, but carbonation is low and there is not really any head to speak of which I thought might have been due to the acidity.

Smells of light caramel, bread/wheat and stewed cherries.

The flavours are a bit muddled when cold, with the cherry there but stewed (rather than bright and/or acidic) and a very Northern Brewer bitterness finishing.

As it warms, now we're talking. Cherry comes forward more and the caramel and bread come forward more. The bitterness is solid: earthy, slight woodiness and a tea/menthol feel which makes me lean towards NB but I'm probably wrong. I have forgotten the alcohol content but evidently not low; purely from being half-pissed and definitely nothing noticed in taste or aroma.

Unfortunately this beer only came in 750mL and not a six pack as I really enjoyed it. I wasn't sure on it to start with but it finished very strongly as a lovely drop. Nice one mate.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

8. Parks - Shiraz Barrel-aged RIS 9.4% ABV - 
Smells like the barrels we got ayyy, musky oak, wine. Tastes roasty a bit thin & fizzy Heyo a bit acidic I think she's bugged [emoji2]


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Can I please have a recipe for the mild? Review to come when I'm not on a phone.


----------



## Adr_0

A couple more last night:

Evoo4u's Baltic Porter:


A work of art. Aroma is pretty subdued but it looks intimidatingly good. Flavour is smooth and packed full of caramel, toffee, bread and plums with nicely balanced bitterness. Strong caramel flavours but purely in flavour and not cloying or sweet - excellently done, one of my favourites.

Eine kleines Lichtenhainer:


The smell of this was glorious, and having the pepperoni and blue cheese ready for the pizzas we were making were perhaps a good match. The sour of this was I think was just too much, and IMO too far out of balance - definitely eating the enamel off teeth. I would say more smoke is needed but I think the sour really needs to be wound back to balance. Maximum points for going for it though - that is half the point afterall (straight from Captain Boring himself).


----------



## angus_grant

Evo4u's Baltic porter. 

Light roasty aromas 

The flavours are robust roast and some dark fruits. 

Head is very persistent and carbonation is really enjoyable. 

Will let it warm up as I hope the fruits express even more. 

Lovely beer


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Also finishing the weekend with evoo4u's Baltic porter. Echoing the comments from Adro & Anus, smooth, dark fruit & roast. Very good drinking. 
Also props for a label featuring nudity, violence & beer. The cornerstones of civilisation.


----------



## Radshoes

Today after finishing operation **** off pigeons I shared the following two beers with my mother in law.

1, Perry's darkish fruity tart beer - delicious. Muddy stamp of approval. I think she wants more.
2. Number 4 - Pierre's Black Rye IPA. Had a musty aroma and flavour - maybe we got a bad bottle. This one went down the sink sad face.


----------



## madpierre06

radshoes said:


> 2. Number 4 - Pierre's Black Rye IPA. Had a musty aroma and flavour - maybe we got a bad bottle. This one went down the sink sad face.


Cheers mate, sorry bout that one, it musta been a bad bottle as you stated, haven't had any other issues with it so far...that's one I owe ya and do plan on brewing it again so will keep you in mind for a replacement.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

21. RobV Dark Mild. Pours very clear and medium-darkish brown with small head that is slightly persistent and laces slightly. Body is fuller than it feels (due to dryness of roast, more on that later). Esters quite minimal and clean, beer is semi-dry, and not sweet on the front or back of the palate. This is an excellent beer. Mine tend to be less roasty and more estery and I far far prefer this one. The way the roast flavour is subtle but dries out the beer, without it feeling 'thin' is brilliant. Also love the low carbonation. This has inspired me to have another crack at this style, based on this beer.

11. Cherrywood Smoked Stout - Fattox. I like smoked meat, I like peaty whisky. I'm not a big smoke in beer fan - having made them and tried others. But this beer, I am a big fan of. Dark beer, persistent low-medium head. Body medium. Love how the smoke is both subtle, mixes well with the blacker elements as though it is part of the roasty black bitter chocolate taste. Finishes fuller on the palate, but not cloying. As it warms, it really gets those chocolate, coffee and roasty notes, and the smoke integrates very well. From a smoked beer agnostic - well done. You've nailed this.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

I was having a conversation with madpierre06 last week and saying that you could go out the back of Cellerbrations, or other proper independent craft bottle-o, pay $10 or $20 for a beer there.

The beers you brewers as individuals and groups are producing are comfortably their equal and in a number of ways, their superior. Both the creativity of these beers and their execution (and the fact that it doesn't taste like a mess of different styles) is really a testament to the quality of brewers.


----------



## Aydos

4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA

Just drinking this one while making burritos for dinner. This is quite an enjoyable drink mate. The Rye plays a big part in the aroma and flavour and the head retention is amazing. I don't know whether it's just because I have just had a smoked beer or not but I am getting slight smokey phenols coming through the aroma. The bitterness is definitely there in the flavour and mouthfeel but the hop flavour seems to be subdued. Slight spiciness and earthy tone from the hops with a hint of a floral hop in there. I'm not getting much hop over the top of the spiciness of the rye.


----------



## angus_grant

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I was having a conversation with madpierre06 last week and saying that you could go out the back of Cellerbrations, or other proper independent craft bottle-o, pay $10 or $20 for a beer there.
> 
> The beers you brewers as individuals and groups are producing are comfortably their equal and in a number of ways, their superior. Both the creativity of these beers and their execution (and the fact that it doesn't taste like a mess of different styles) is really a testament to the quality of brewers.


The quality level of swap beers is incredible for a bunch of dudes what makes beers in their sheds. I would happily pay money for any of the beers in the last few swaps. 

I may have to opt out of future swaps as the last month before the actual swap I get so worried my beer will be the one where people are searching for ways to be polite about it. It's no good for my nerves. 

Well done peeps.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

13. NickB - AIPA. Amber, clear beer, with persistent fluffy off-white head. Not estery. Bitter on the palate, with a faint hint of diacetyl in the malt, slight warmth. Bitterness tastes like Nelson Sauvin - a sort of winey taste. Hop flavour is boiled lollies, peach, pineapple and something else in the berry spectrum. Unusual flavour. Bitterness is supported by adequate malt. Well constructed beer, not sure the hop mix is my first preference - but that is only a preference thing. Still happy to sip away at this. Thanks Nick.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

I'm playing catch up here!

(btw Angus - totally get that emotion. I felt it, and even worse when the bottling day was a disaster)

4. Madpierre's Black IPA. Dark beer, but clear enough for light to get through - almost like the brown shade you get from scratching liquorice - same effect. Big fluffy-creamy tan head that hangs around for eternity. Aroma is toasty, peaty and the hops aroma is just sneaking through - appears to be C hoppish, but the peat does overpower this. Taste is nice and peaty, not cloying, not dry either. Hops are virtually not-tasteable. If you told me it was an American Porter or Dark Brown, I'd have bought it. Love this beer, love the peatiness. Love the balance in this. Not what I was expecting vis IPA, but definitely enjoying it. Love it.


----------



## madpierre06

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I'm playing catch up here!
> 
> (btw Angus - totally get that emotion. I felt it, and even worse when the bottling day was a disaster)
> 
> 4. Madpierre's Black IPA. Dark beer, but clear enough for light to get through - almost like the brown shade you get from scratching liquorice - same effect. Big fluffy-creamy tan head that hangs around for eternity. Aroma is toasty, peaty and the hops aroma is just sneaking through - appears to be C hoppish, but the peat does overpower this. Taste is nice and peaty, not cloying, not dry either. Hops are virtually not-tasteable. If you told me it was an American Porter or Dark Brown, I'd have bought it. Love this beer, love the peatiness. Love the balance in this. Not what I was expecting vis IPA, but definitely enjoying it. Love it.


Interesting re: the hops mate, I belted a truckload of Amarillo and Citra into this, 120g in the dry hopping alone. That's a coupl;e now who've made a similar point.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

madpierre06 said:


> Interesting re: the hops mate, I belted a truckload of Amarillo and Citra into this, 120g in the dry hopping alone. That's a coupl;e now who've made a similar point.


As it warms up, the peat drops off markedly, and the hops start to come through.

I would hazard a guess that that's the direction of where it is. I get a faint bit of peat on the back of the palate that melds with the lingering bitterness, but the hops up front are more noticeable without that peat.


----------



## madpierre06

Cheers mate, 'preciate the feedback, very helpful.


----------



## evoo4u

Liam_snorkel said:


> Also finishing the weekend with evoo4u's Baltic porter. Echoing the comments from Adro & Anus, smooth, dark fruit & roast. Very good drinking.
> Also props for a label featuring nudity, violence & beer. The cornerstones of civilisation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1471769898.260934.jpg


Ahh yes, the label -- Being a 'Baltic' porter, I had this picture in my head of the Vikings returning home from another raid of pillaging and looting, and letting their hair down in a debauched session of merriment and mayhem and whatever else Vikings do to unwind -- and I came across this picture...

Re the beer-swap brews:
Been trying a few over the last few days, and I'm not good at describing flavour nuances, so in simple terms:

_9. Seehuusen - Resch Extra Stout - with Brett_
Nice beer, no head though, and first time I've ever had brett style. I could get used to it!

_7. Liam_snorkel - Black brett IPA_
Enjoyed this one too.

_5. Motobika - Lichtenhainer_
I just can't get into sour beers, so this one did nothing for me at all.

_6. Lukiferj - Rye Hard with a Bitty Smoke_
Wonderful! I can see I'm going to have to start playing with smoked brews, also rye as part of the grain bill.

I agree with the comments about the standard of the brews. My first time participating in a beer-swap, and a real eye-opener to the variety and quality of beers you guys are making.


----------



## evoo4u

_4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA_

Wow - what a ripper! A beautiful IPA, not overdone in the hops department, and that rye -- again I feel the need to include it in some of my brews. The taste of this IPA lingered, and even 18 hours later, I can still remember the taste. A truly memorable beer. Well done mp! If ever you come up the range visiting, feel free to bring a few of these...


----------



## Parks

evoo4u said:


> _4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA_
> 
> Wow - what a ripper! A beautiful IPA, not overdone in the hops department, and that rye -- again I feel the need to include it in some of my brews. The taste of this IPA lingered, and even 18 hours later, I can still remember the taste. A truly memorable beer. Well done mp! If ever you come up the range visiting, feel free to bring a few of these...


Unfortunately mine is like the few others that didn't make it. Mine didn't resemble an IPA at all and had a really smokey phenolic. It wasn't undrinkable by any means but wasn't right.

Glad it wasn't a whole batch though.


----------



## madpierre06

evoo4u said:


> _4. madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA_
> 
> Wow - what a ripper! A beautiful IPA, not overdone in the hops department, and that rye -- again I feel the need to include it in some of my brews. The taste of this IPA lingered, and even 18 hours later, I can still remember the taste. A truly memorable beer. Well done mp! If ever you come up the range visiting, feel free to bring a few of these...


Cheers evo, this is certainly on a remake list, the couple I've had I really enjoyed. And if doing a range run, you will be one of the first to know. Always up for sharin' a traveller.



Parks said:


> Unfortunately mine is like the few others that didn't make it. Mine didn't resemble an IPA at all and had a really smokey phenolic. It wasn't undrinkable by any means but wasn't right.
> 
> Glad it wasn't a whole batch though.



Sorry about that Parks, you are ALSAO ON THE Redo list.....obviously there are issues with my bottle processes, although I basically follow the same steps every time. Will have to look into this. Whether overconfidence, familiarity....it does seem to be there that the problem has arisen. Sorery agasin mate.


----------



## evoo4u

madpierre06 said:


> Sorery agasin mate.


Keyboard issues too ...


----------



## madpierre06

:lol:

And there's anothery as well, I have to put my hand up as I reckon it has to be the bottling...sorry fellas, I have clearly missed something or maybe just got a tad blasay. I do have a couple bottles left, but am on the dry till septemberey so won't be getting to test ;em till then. Will post back once I do.


----------



## evoo4u

_11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout_

Well I'm not good at picking the subtleties of flavour, but I got the smokiness right up, and a touch of bacon??? Or was that because my good lady was chopping up some bacon at the time for inclusion in the dinner, and I saw that as I tasted? No, I don't think so - definitely a bacon flavour. Whatever, a very nice stout, with a little more head appearing on the second glass.

I'm going to have to investigate how to get the smokiness in beers, as it sure is a lovely touch.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Yep cherrywood is straight up pork hock if you use enough of it


----------



## benken25

Drinking 16. Evoo4u baltic porter. After a crappy day doing a couple of breakdowns in the rain this was the first thing i cracked when i got home. Beautiful dark malts and a hint of rum and raisn type smell on the nose. Very smooth. Maybe a touch too sweet for my tastes and the alcohol starts to become present as it warms but its not offensive. This beer is definitely a fine winter warmer


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

22. BenKen25 Breaky Porter - Dark Golden Brown beer with extremely persistent dark tan head that laces and does not dissipate through the entire glass. Lots of smoked bacon smells on the nose. Body is thinner than I expected (not a bad thing, mind you), that adds a drinkability and quaffability to it that I didn't expect. On the palate is the big bacony thing. I'm noticing that as these smoked beers warm up, the smoke starts to take more of a backward seat. Good solid beer, well brewed porter with smoke. I quite liked it, though as I say, I'm not a big smoked beer fan. This was infinitely more sessionable than I had expected. I like that I don't pick up esters in this beer, and the coffee/chocolate takes a back seat to the smoke, but the smoke is not overbearing. No liquorice, as others have said. Top effort, Ben - from a smoke agnostic, this is well proper beer.

15. Radshoes Infected Saison - light golden very clear beer with good carbonation (better than I expect from a sour) and a small head that persists far longer than I'd expect from a sour, but less than I'd expect from a Saison. Fruity on the nose, with the clove phenols being far more minimal than any of my belgian beers. On the palate, there is the slightly cheesy funky sourness, combined with a candied lolly of the sweetness and sourness of gummi bears or sour coke bottles (not the flavour, just the palate feel), which sweetness does not linger but is cleansed by the clean sourness that comes in at the end. Faint belgiany esters and phenols, but very faint - carbonation adds an extra refreshing bite to it (normally most sours I find tend to be very low carbonation) You can almost taste that there is a saison underneath, but not quite. Cracking Beer. For a sour novice like me, this is what I want my sours to be like. Refreshing, flavourful, interesting, and I kept wanting to chew lolly from the beer and then the palate cleanse comes in and lifts the beer. Sorry for lots of words, but not lots of useful words. Suffice to say, I loved this beer and this is what I want to brew a sour to be. So much so, I'm reconsidering the saison I was going to brew, because I know it won't be as good as this.


----------



## Mardoo

Awesome thread guys. Have read the whole thing. I like how y'all think about beer.


----------



## Radshoes

Raja,

This is a never to be repeated beer as well. Was truly experimental dumb luck.
Went kind of like this - 

Hey everyone is buying barrels I want one too.
What the **** am I going to put in the barrel?
Oh wait - what if i make 100litres of saison, Give it colombus for bittering and a flavour addition and then chuck it in the barrel.
Oh hey this beer im drinking tastes nice, might put the dregs in the barrel.
Oh hey we are putting a wyeast order in at work, maybe i should order some WY 5526 | Brettanomyces lambicus.
What am i going to do with this Brett now?
Oh hey look I have that barrel with 100 l of bastardised saison maybe I should put it in there.
3 months later.
Might pull a keg off that barrel see what it tastes like.
yeah not too bad, the missus likes it too.
Better top it up - but i have to do a 45-50 litre batch.
Shit case swap coming up need a beer but the next thing I am brewing is a top up for the barrel - but wait im brewing more than i took out of the barrel.
Yeah I can just use barrel beer for the swap then I will have close to 45 litres of empty space.

And the rest is you guys drinking it.

And I topped it up with a darker base so the next lot will be almost brown!


----------



## madpierre06

radshoes said:


> Raja,
> 
> This is a never to be repeated beer as well. Was truly experimental dumb luck.
> Went kind of like this -
> 
> Hey everyone is buying barrels I want one too.
> What the **** am I going to put in the barrel?
> Oh wait - what if i make 100litres of saison, Give it colombus for bittering and a flavour addition and then chuck it in the barrel.
> Oh hey this beer im drinking tastes nice, might put the dregs in the barrel.
> Oh hey we are putting a wyeast order in at work, maybe i should order some WY 5526 | Brettanomyces lambicus.
> What am i going to do with this Brett now?
> Oh hey look I have that barrel with 100 l of bastardised saison maybe I should put it in there.
> 3 months later.
> Might pull a keg off that barrel see what it tastes like.
> yeah not too bad, the missus likes it too.
> Better top it up - but i have to do a 45-50 litre batch.
> Shit case swap coming up need a beer but the next thing I am brewing is a top up for the barrel - but wait im brewing more than i took out of the barrel.
> Yeah I can just use barrel beer for the swap then I will have close to 45 litres of empty space.
> 
> And the rest is you guys drinking it.
> 
> And I topped it up with a darker base so the next lot will be almost brown!


Sounds like a brew day at chez pierre.


----------



## Ciderman

madpierre06 said:


> Sounds like a brew day at chez pierre.


Have you filled your barrel yet?


----------



## winkle

Barrel management like a pro :super:


----------



## madpierre06

Ciderman said:


> Have you filled your barrel yet?


 Nah it started a small leak again when i grt back next week gitta dig out an old cold chisel and give the rings a few whacks


----------



## benken25

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> 22. BenKen25 Breaky Porter - Dark Golden Brown beer with extremely persistent dark tan head that laces and does not dissipate through the entire glass. Lots of smoked bacon smells on the nose. Body is thinner than I expected (not a bad thing, mind you), that adds a drinkability and quaffability to it that I didn't expect. On the palate is the big bacony thing. I'm noticing that as these smoked beers warm up, the smoke starts to take more of a backward seat. Good solid beer, well brewed porter with smoke. I quite liked it, though as I say, I'm not a big smoked beer fan. This was infinitely more sessionable than I had expected. I like that I don't pick up esters in this beer, and the coffee/chocolate takes a back seat to the smoke, but the smoke is not overbearing. No liquorice, as others have said. Top effort, Ben - from a smoke agnostic, this is well proper beer.
> 
> 15. Radshoes Infected Saison - light golden very clear beer with good carbonation (better than I expect from a sour) and a small head that persists far longer than I'd expect from a sour, but less than I'd expect from a Saison. Fruity on the nose, with the clove phenols being far more minimal than any of my belgian beers. On the palate, there is the slightly cheesy funky sourness, combined with a candied lolly of the sweetness and sourness of gummi bears or sour coke bottles (not the flavour, just the palate feel), which sweetness does not linger but is cleansed by the clean sourness that comes in at the end. Faint belgiany esters and phenols, but very faint - carbonation adds an extra refreshing bite to it (normally most sours I find tend to be very low carbonation) You can almost taste that there is a saison underneath, but not quite. Cracking Beer. For a sour novice like me, this is what I want my sours to be like. Refreshing, flavourful, interesting, and I kept wanting to chew lolly from the beer and then the palate cleanse comes in and lifts the beer. Sorry for lots of words, but not lots of useful words. Suffice to say, I loved this beer and this is what I want to brew a sour to be. So much so, I'm reconsidering the saison I was going to brew, because I know it won't be as good as this.


Cheers mate glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## angus_grant

MP: have you tried filling the barrel with water for a couple of weeks? If it's leaking from the ends, stand barrel on end and fill ends with boiling water. This will hopefully seal the heads.


----------



## angus_grant

Parks barrel aged imperial stout. 

Phenomenal. Big imperial stout, bags of Shiraz from the barrel, and some nice okay characteristics coming through as well.


----------



## earle

Lots of high alc beers in the swap this time but I've decided I need to harden up and commit.

Couple of great malty beers tonight

6. lukiferj - Rye Hard with a Bitty Smoke
Great beer. Malt forward, rye flavour with a little bitty smoke as advertised.

19. Angus - "pick a windae" wee heavy
Rich malty flavours. Good stuff.

Really enjoying these malty beers which contrast against the commercial trend to hop the shit out of every thing.


----------



## angus_grant

That should be "oaky characteristics coming through". 
Stupid auto-correct


----------



## earle

Parks said:


> Unfortunately mine is like the few others that didn't make it. Mine didn't resemble an IPA at all and had a really smokey phenolic. It wasn't undrinkable by any means but wasn't right.
> 
> Glad it wasn't a whole batch though.


My bottle of this has the same smoky phenolic. Reading back through the other comments in this thread there are comments about smoke and peat. Did you put either of these in? I wonder if all the bottles are the same but being perceived in different ways. Had a lot of hop aroma on opening the bottle but bitterness is quite low and I'm not getting a lot of hop flavour. Balance is not quite right to me - should have a good malt backbone but that should take backseat to a solid bitterness which is lacking in this bottle.


----------



## earle

15. Radshoes Infected Saison

Sensational beer. Dry finish, moderate brett (just the way I like it), clear, good carbonation. A real pity you can't repeat it, reckon you should try anyway.


----------



## Adr_0

Drinking madpierre's black rye IPA.

Looks good, nice head retention and colour. I think the combination of fruity hops is well matched with the grains, and makes an absolutely delicious drinker - there isn't a clash of roasted malts and fruit salad that some have, and instead is a lovely balance of fruity hop flavour and dry, bready caramel malt.

I'm getting the smoke too, and I think a touch of chlorophenol - the chlorophenol moreso in the back of the tongue and not the smell. The smokey one is interesting. If you didn't add anything smokey, did anything burn in the kettle? I don't really think these aspects take away from the beer, though I would suggest they're easy to remove if you don't want them.

Overall I really liked it, and thought it was very tasty and drinkable. Nice one mate.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

2. Earle Smoked Rye Farmhouse Ale - clear, yellow coloured beer, pours with good retentive head. No esters on the nose, just smoke. Spiciness in the palate, along with the smoke and a tiny bit of the underlying beer comes in. I'm a smoke agnostic, so my opinion is to be considered in that light. The underlying beer was fantastic, well brewed and a good belgian ale, with the right balance of rye. I just wasn't keen on the smoke. I would have knocked back pints of the beer sans-smoke, but with it, it dominated too much and unlike the darker coloured beers, there was no pairing flavours or body to match it. Well brewed beer otherwise.

20. Aydos - Sour imperial barrel aged stout - Beer pours dark reddish brown that light gets through when held up to a light, dark brown thick moussey head that persists forever and leaves enough lacing to make a dozen g-strings for rebel wilson. Slight fruitiness and oakiness on the nose which translates on the palate. Sneaky beggar, it doesn't taste as high in abv% as I think it ended up being. Tiny bit of Brett on the palate, but it tastes more like the aforementioned fruity/oaky feel. Great Stout, though ironically I'm preferring the Brettier versions of the stouts. This was (alcohol aside) very easy drinking, almost sessionable. Then you pass out on the couch. Thanks Aydos.


----------



## Aydos

1. Winkle - W3031 Acerola Tarwe

Cracker of a beer mate but I wouldn't expect anything else from what you would usually produce. Nice crisp mouthfeel and a great aroma and flavour from the fruit additions. Slight Brett character but it takes the back seat to the fruit. The sourness is quite subtle but nicely supportive.

Well done


----------



## Radshoes

So I have been slack and drank a few beers I didnt comment on.
But I just cracked number 9.
Seehusen I vaguely recall trying this on the night and it not having much brett character.
Let me tell you 6 months sitting on my lounge room floor much to my wife's displeasure has really brought the flavours out.
I have done two lots of PT in the last 24 hours and am feeling pretty emotional.
But **** I am enjoying this beer.
As i was pouring it I was seeing a reddish dark brown hue but in the glass it looks dark, with the bottom of the glass getting the light through giving that browner colour.
Its a subdued kind of roast with some funk.
Im going to stop typing now and just drink.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Agree 100% radshoes.

I reckon this and Parks' stout are the pick of the bunch - and that's a big feat, given that all the stout/porter beers are absolutely amazing.

I've got evoo4u's porter in the basket in the deep freeze (gotta love it - upright, freezing, cools beer) as I type. That will probably be the last stout/porter out of the lot and based on the comments I expect it to be amazing too.

Big rap on the stouts/porters. Upcycling an 'old' style and making brilliant beers.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

evoo4u - probably a Baltic Porter (will be winter after all) - strike the probably, it was a baltic porter.

Pours a dark liquorice "black and tan" style colour, clear, has a good thick 2 inch head that persists as dense and creamy, but funnily enough does not lace. Fruity and wooden on the nose. On the palate it is sweet and has the support of fruit cake and woodiness. Kicks harder than I expect - any alcohol warmth is hidden by the thick body and it's only when I wake up the next day forgetting most of the minutiae of the previous night that I realise it is far higher in abv% than I thought it was. Big body, syrupy, almost cloying, but not quite. This is a sipper. I like this beer, but the body was too much for me to drink a whole bottle by itself (or myself). It is something that needs a smaller glass and a long cold night. Great beer regardless, well brewed, no faults and the alcohol is hidden and not 'metho' like. Well done.


----------



## madpierre06

Ok...*madpierre06's Black Rye IPA *- having had one a couple weks after bottling and really enjoyed it, I can see what others have said (not doubting them, mind)....this one certainly wasn't right. Had nothing in common with the first bottl;e I tried, minimal hoppiness, what was there was overriden late by what I can only describe as somne sort of chemical taste, maybe the chlorophenol that Adr_o mentioned, whatever that is and tastes like. What gets my attention is the stark difference twixt the two samples I've had and seen described, given the sililarities in both camps. I have no idea what has happened here, I still have 2 bottles left so will get to those some stage soon and see how they go. 

Once again, sorry boys, I have no idea what has happened here, there was no difference to my usual routine. Planning on giving all FV's a good going over, and take a nuclear deice to my bottles.


----------



## Aydos

13. NickB - AIPA

Pours quite golden in colour with minimal head put keeps a persistent ring all the way down. 

Nice clean fruit aromas with slight a grassy note. I get a little bit of peach and a citrusy mandarin aroma with small amounts of crystal malts.

The flavour follows suit along with some nice solid bitterness that is reminiscent of eating a grapefruit.

Solid beer mate, good work!


----------



## earle

11. Fattox - cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout

Wow, the roast just accentuates the smoked malt in this one. Bacon and bushfire but not in a bad way. From previous comments I find peoples perception of smoke quite interesting, seems to be very polarising, compared to a lot of other ingredients in beer.


----------



## madpierre06

Ok...*madpierre06's Black Rye IPA - bottle no. 2. *This one was damn enjoyable..not a lot of hoppiness shappening, but enough to balancer across the solid base with a touch of smokiness which was funny considering there was no smoky intent whatsoever. During a conversation with the esteemed Winkle, I have come to the conclusion that an aforementiuoned blase attitude towards bottle process may very werll be at the heart of the problems.

*22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%) *- Bloody beautiful mate. I probably shouldn't have had this as number 3 in what was intended to be a bottling day lineup yesterday.....needless to say bottling didn't get done. For me, the coffee oatmeal combination was just splendiferous. Happily throw shekels at Phil for this, any day of the week.


----------



## Adr_0

Just had a #6 - Lukiferj's Rye Hard w/ Bitty Smoke

When it warms a little there is a definite smoke aroma but it's more of woodsmoke rather than bacon/ham. Other malt and hops aromas are pretty subdued.

I thought the combination and flavours were nice but I think the mouthfeel was a little low to get the most out of them. I guess the Notto has done its thing. A touch of acetaldehyde too.

I may have had a slightly oxidised bottle now that I think about it... I reckon a great beer but deserves some more mouthfeel and/or a slightly different yeast.


----------



## Radshoes

madpierre06 said:


> Ok...*madpierre06's Black Rye IPA - bottle no. 2. *This one was damn enjoyable..not a lot of hoppiness shappening, but enough to balancer across the solid base with a touch of smokiness which was funny considering there was no smoky intent whatsoever. During a conversation with the esteemed Winkle, I have come to the conclusion that an aforementiuoned blase attitude towards bottle process may very werll be at the heart of the problems.
> 
> *22. Benken25. Brewers breaky porter(smoked oatmeal porter with coffee and licorice 6.8%) *- Bloody beautiful mate. I probably shouldn't have had this as number 3 in what was intended to be a bottling day lineup yesterday.....needless to say bottling didn't get done. For me, the coffee oatmeal combination was just splendiferous. Happily throw shekels at Phil for this, any day of the week.


Is your mention of bottling day now happening a day later due to perry's convo regarding bottling process?


----------



## earle

madpierre06 said:


> Ok...*madpierre06's Black Rye IPA - bottle no. 2. *This one was damn enjoyable..not a lot of hoppiness shappening, but enough to balancer across the solid base with a touch of smokiness which was funny considering there was no smoky intent whatsoever. During a conversation with the esteemed Winkle, I have come to the conclusion that an aforementiuoned blase attitude towards bottle process may very werll be at the heart of the problems.


I don't think PET bottles clean as easily or re-use as well as glass bottles. I had noticed that sometimes when opening one of my own beers that was bottled in a re-use PET bottle that the flavour wasn't quite right or the bottle was a bit more swollen than just from normal carbonation. Since then I'm more thorough with cleaning them and inspecting to decide if they get re-used or thrown out. They especially seem to get a ring of yeast at the top of the beer level. The bottles from any Brett or other infected beers get thrown straight out. For swap beers, I now tend to use new bottles to eliminate any issues from this. I noticed that my bottle of your beer was in a re-used bottle. This may be a reason that some of your swap beers were fine and others not so much?


----------



## Radshoes

I used new bottles because I was too lazy to clean the old ones I had, and they had been sitting out the back for a good 12 months so were questionable.
I will probably use the bottles from this swap for my next batch out of the barrel, because YOLO. pretty sure nothing in those bottles will be detrimental to whatever comes out of my barrel.


----------



## angus_grant

earle said:


> I don't think PET bottles clean as easily or re-use as well as glass bottles. I had noticed that sometimes when opening one of my own beers that was bottled in a re-use PET bottle that the flavour wasn't quite right or the bottle was a bit more swollen than just from normal carbonation. Since then I'm more thorough with cleaning them and inspecting to decide if they get re-used or thrown out. They especially seem to get a ring of yeast at the top of the beer level. The bottles from any Brett or other infected beers get thrown straight out. For swap beers, I now tend to use new bottles to eliminate any issues from this. I noticed that my bottle of your beer was in a re-used bottle. This may be a reason that some of your swap beers were fine and others not so much?


Very similar approach to me. Any Brett or infected beers get tossed straight out.

I rinse empty bottles in hot water several times until there is no smell of beer and put cap back on.

I then clean bottles in sod perc and rinse in hot water just prior to filling. I have re-used swap bottles multiple times (both for swaps and personally) with no problems.

I used a new batch of bottles last swap as I wanted new bottles, but I have certainly re-used bottles in the past.


----------



## seehuusen

Hmmm, makes me feel blase about my methods. Open bottle up, pour into glass, rinse 3 times in hot water. I then the put empty bottle upside down to dry, once dry put back into box (except those with visible problems, like yeast stains). Close the box up, and store upside down. 
Next time i use them i just sterilise and fill.
I haven't had an issue yet, that i know of... touch wood 

(Once every blue moon, I'll attack bottles with the dreaded yeast ring separately, in hot water with nappisan using a bottle brush)


----------



## madpierre06

Ladyboybrybry said:


> Is your mention of bottling day now happening a day later due to perry's convo regarding bottling process?


Yeah, it's Perry's fault. :lol: Honestly, having a yarn about things actually seems to bring reality to what's left of the 'reasoning' part of my brain. Sometimes.



earle said:


> I don't think PET bottles clean as easily or re-use as well as glass bottles. I had noticed that sometimes when opening one of my own beers that was bottled in a re-use PET bottle that the flavour wasn't quite right or the bottle was a bit more swollen than just from normal carbonation. Since then I'm more thorough with cleaning them and inspecting to decide if they get re-used or thrown out. They especially seem to get a ring of yeast at the top of the beer level. The bottles from any Brett or other infected beers get thrown straight out. For swap beers, I now tend to use new bottles to eliminate any issues from this. I noticed that my bottle of your beer was in a re-used bottle. This may be a reason that some of your swap beers were fine and others not so much?


Am thi9nking this might be the way to go Earle, or at the very least throw any bottles that've had bretted beers and the like, and go for maybe a 3 use limit on my PET bottles....I've generally gone with the Seeheusen model of PET bottle cleaning, and up to now there've been no problems. And I really don't want this happening again.



angus_grant said:


> Very similar approach to me. Any Brett or infected beers get tossed straight out.
> 
> I rinse empty bottles in hot water several times until there is no smell of beer and put cap back on.
> 
> I then clean bottles in sod perc and rinse in hot water just prior to filling. I have re-used swap bottles multiple times (both for swaps and personally) with no problems.
> 
> I used a new batch of bottles last swap as I wanted new bottles, but I have certainly re-used bottles in the past.


If I'm drinking upstairs, they get rinsed well with hot water, drained, then stored in a box downstairs. If drinking downstairs, they get rinsed out with the jet setting on hose nozzle, then stored likewise. Then straight through the starsan prior to bottling...and herein I reckon lies the problem, this coming from the yarn with Perry....I can see how fortunate I reckon I've been so far.



seehuusen said:


> Hmmm, makes me feel blase about my methods. Open bottle up, pour into glass, rinse 3 times in hot water. I then the put empty bottle upside down to dry, once dry put back into box (except those with visible problems, like yeast stains). Close the box up, and store upside down.
> Next time i use them i just sterilise and fill.
> I haven't had an issue yet, that i know of... touch wood
> 
> (Once every blue moon, I'll attack bottles with the dreaded yeast ring separately, in hot water with nappisan using a bottle brush)


I don't even store upside down.

As I said at a point in days long gone, those whjo've copped a bad one will be recompensed at first opportunity. I reckon this was down to 'familiarity breeds contempt' , and a blase attitude to my bottle care that came through the side door unnoticed, but shoulda been picked up. Thanks for your good grace my friends, I'll salute ya's with a nice Geuze later today :beerbang: :lol:


----------



## seehuusen

At the end of the day, these swaps are all about learning, and ive certainly learned to be more vigilant on my regime, so thanks for that


----------



## madpierre06

*7. Liam_Snorkel Black Brett IPA. *Not as rich and almost fruity as I recall from 12 months ago, this is somewhat 'harder' , still very noiticeable 'bretty' going on, and some lovely bitterness kicks in as it warms up. Very nice mate. 

Umm....thtis bottle ain't going to be chucked just yet :beerbang:

Disregard all previous comments....other than it's bloody delicious and chucking the bottle....I'm sulking.


----------



## Radshoes

So I had number 15 Radshoes last night at Perrys.
Now that funky mother fucker is not the same as the beer I have been drinking a keg of for a while.
If you havent drunk it yet, you are in for a treat.
If you already drunk it, dont worry about it, there is no point living your life regretting beers you drank too early.


----------



## Adr_0

Still got the 15 left... in fact it went in the fridge a couple of days ago. Looking forward to it...

Had the Dark Mild tonight (#21)



Smells toasty, very very toasty! I think perfect style points, with coffee and chocolate there and very subtle dark caramel. Nutty. The base malt shines too with some light honey sweetness.

Great to throw a dark mild in the mix and I reckon you've nailed it with an awesome beer. Nice one.


----------



## angus_grant

Aydos' sour imperial barrel aged stout
Weee, she's carbed. Probably due to leaving it in the bottle a few extra weeks. And brett. 
This foam is delicious. Tart tangy. Can't wait to get to the beer. 
Taste is pretty much that soft brett funk. The stout is trying its best to push brett aside but nope. 
Top beer mate.


----------



## angus_grant

Also lacing!!


----------



## Aydos

23. Rokaxe (aka Josh)- Hellfire saison

The aroma is interesting, a little citrus with some lemongrass and a touch of cracked pepper. It goes down very clean with faint notes of the saison yeast but subtle at best. The citrus Chilli character and a lemongrass flavour come through with great intensity. A slight grainy pilsner like character underlies the overall flavours. The Chilli provides a great burn but doesn't over power at the same time. 8 000, 000 scoville units is not detected I'm detecting closer to 350 000 (orange habanero level)

I really like this, the heat would be a bit over powering for a non Chilli eater I think and it takes the shine away from all the other flavour elements.

Solid beer and greatly enjoy drinking it, cheers mate!


----------



## Aydos

18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.

I had this one the other night but I was too lazy to write something.

The aroma is quite delicious, rich malty aromas with biscuit notes and a slight toffee aroma. There is a slight hint of alcohol in the aroma.

The flavour follows suit with the aroma with a nicely balanced bitterness that just carries the rich malty flavours. The alcohol is definitely there but not offensive.

This is definitely on my list of brews to come, very nice beer Michael.

Cheers


----------



## robv

Bribie G said:


> 21 Robv - Dark Mild 3%
> 
> Looking at the lid I thought it was no. 2: smoked farmhouse ale and thought "you've got to be joking"
> Then when I checked on the list.
> 
> Man... I thought I was guru of the milds, I don't really drink them as life's too short for low alcohol beer, but I have a bit of a sentimental attachment to the old Dart and in particular the likes of the old Lorimers Scotch, Brains Dark and Newcastle IPA etc (basically milds). I've brewed a couple for comps and got into the Nationals with one.
> 
> But Rob's mild takes it to a new level. Brilliant stuff, soft on the palate and chocolatey and refreshing at the same time. My criticism of Aussies trying to brew milds is that they often get it dead wrong, but this one ticks all the boxes. I take it you will be entering this in your State comp this year?
> Wish I had another bottle.


Got 1st at QABC and just got a 3rd at nationals , pretty stoked with that


----------



## Adr_0

Nice one Rob, that's awesome!


----------



## Parks

You said you only had one bottle left so wouldn't enter it - did you rebrew or enter your spare plus the bottle you got back from the swap?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Told you it was a good beer


----------



## Adr_0

Liam_snorkel said:


> Told you it was a good beer


Indeed. 

Rob, did that beer have a healthy chunk of brown or amber malt in it?


----------



## robv

Parks said:


> You said you only had one bottle left so wouldn't enter it - did you rebrew or enter your spare plus the bottle you got back from the swap?


Managed to get another swap beer from one of the TooSoba guys


----------



## robv

Parks said:


> You said you only had one bottle left so wouldn't enter it - did you rebrew or enter your spare plus the bottle you got back from the swap?


Managed to get another swap one from one of the TooSoba guys


----------



## robv

Adr_0 said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Rob, did that beer have a healthy chunk of brown or amber malt in it?


A bit of choc malt mate


----------



## Beersuit

What's the recipe Rob or will I have to burn your shed down.


----------



## Bribie G

No. 24 Adr0 Wheat Doppelbock.

Finally getting round to some of the stragglers and I'm glad I waited for this one. :beerbang:



Good wheaty rocky head, smooth aroma with no off scents. Smelled very familiar, what's going on here?

On the first sip, I knew, just knew, that it was something I've tasted before. It was doing my head in - it was taking me right back to something decades ago. AArrrgghhh :blink:

Then it hit me, I was in a pub in Sunderland drinking Theakston's Old Peculier off the wood.
Somehow, impossibly, Adr0 has just about nailed that classic brew - dark, rich, and very Theakstony ... bugger me dead.

PM recipe??????????

Well done


----------



## Bribie G

19 Angus - Pick a Windae Wee heavy.




Shit am I going to be a mess....

Lovely copper / mahogany crystal clear with head that subsides as expected from a higher alcohol beer. 
Slight fruit, little or no hop, warm grain aroma that reminds you of your grandma opening an oven.

Dark luscious flavour like swimming with warm naked nubian goatherd maidens in a dark warm ocean of warm smooth stuff.

Man this case swap has taught me that I've gotta hop on my bike, gird my loins and lift my game, really I do   

As I may have posted, I've been doing swaps since probably 2009 and in that time they've evolved from APA, APA, APA with your choice of Cascade or Amarillo, to a range of high quality offerings that would be eminently saleable at most craft brew bars.

:super:


----------



## evoo4u

Bribie G said:


> 19 Angus - Pick a Windae Wee heavy.
> 
> Dark luscious flavour like swimming with warm naked nubian goatherd maidens in a dark warm ocean of warm smooth stuff.


Hey Angus, if this is the normal reaction, any chance of getting a case of this???


----------



## Adr_0

Bribie G said:


> No. 24 Adr0 Wheat Doppelbock.
> 
> Finally getting round to some of the stragglers and I'm glad I waited for this one. :beerbang:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24 doppelbock.jpg
> 
> Good wheaty rocky head, smooth aroma with no off scents. Smelled very familiar, what's going on here?
> 
> On the first sip, I knew, just knew, that it was something I've tasted before. It was doing my head in - it was taking me right back to something decades ago. AArrrgghhh :blink:
> 
> Then it hit me, I was in a pub in Sunderland drinking Theakston's Old Peculier off the wood.
> Somehow, impossibly, Adr0 has just about nailed that classic brew - dark, rich, and very Theakstony ... bugger me dead.
> 
> PM recipe??????????
> 
> Well done


Thanks for the feedback mate, glad you liked. I've never had the beer on wood, but the heavy chunk of wheat in it (3 types) probably makes it a little dry and toasty.

I can pretty well guarantee that your beer will end up different when you brew it and will likely be more malt-forward as I oxidised the crap out of my beer pre-fermentation. I also added 300g dextrose and 300g light DME which may not be necessary with more patience or on a bigger rig.

Anyway, PM in progress...


----------



## Adr_0

Enjoyed Aydos's''s'' sour stout. It was the one that sucked the light in to its singularity, so I figure it wasn't the IPA.



Excellent presentation, nice lacing - for a 9% beer - and delicious. Good to see a decent amount of roasted malts and body, and nice subtle sourness there if you want to explore it. Nothing overpowering or chokingly sour, just nicely balanced - excellent work


----------



## Aydos

7. Liam_snorkel - Black Brett IPA - aged 1 year - approx 7.1% ABV

Pours a very dark black with a nice head and medium to low carbonation. The head fades pretty quickly which I would say the brett has had enough chance to eat through everything left in this beer including the proteins for the head retention.

The aroma is interesting with the faint citrus and even some plums and slight sherbert with undertones of dark roasty/burnt malts. A hint of alcohol in the aroma and a slight sherry aroma from possible oxidation.

The flavours are very balanced with solid bitterness being supplied from the dark malts and hops. The hops taste more piney rather than citrus from the aroma which would point towards the brett being the dominating factor in the aroma. The bitterness is balanced well with the malt body and doesn't overwhelm the beer.

Solid beer mate, I would enjoy a few of these if there were more going around! Top effort!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

18. Bribie G - Midnight Train American Malt Liquor, y'all.

Finally workedyself up to this. Sorry no photo.
I'm not gonna lie, I proceeded this beer with 3 coronas with lime. His beer pretty much tastes like 9% corona. So I put a slice of lime in it. 
Legitimately there isn't any hot alcohol and it tastes clean with a bit of malt. Nice one.
By the by, I'm drinking this in your neck of the woods up at my folks place near Larnook


----------



## Bribie G

Glad to hear it made it this far! Lime it to your heart's content. Most drinkers of Midnight Train end up in derro streets begging, so a slice of lime is probably going to prevent scurvy.

I was sorting out all my cartons of PET bottles yesterday and checking for off-aromas, etc and came across a full one.Bonus.
Chilled overnight.

2. Earle's smoked Farmhouse Rye

This one has travelled beautifully, it's rich, creamy, bready, biscuity ... has lost 99% of the smoke but is a lovely rich balanced beer with a clean aroma and spicy hop flavours. I've never used rye but have had some lovely beers with rye, might take the plunge next time I order spec grains.

Well done, off to drain the second half :beerbang:


----------



## earle

Bribie G said:


> Glad to hear it made it this far! Lime it to your heart's content. Most drinkers of Midnight Train end up in derro streets begging, so a slice of lime is probably going to prevent scurvy.
> 
> I was sorting out all my cartons of PET bottles yesterday and checking for off-aromas, etc and came across a full one.Bonus.
> Chilled overnight.
> 
> 2. Earle's smoked Farmhouse Rye
> 
> This one has travelled beautifully, it's rich, creamy, bready, biscuity ... has lost 99% of the smoke but is a lovely rich balanced beer with a clean aroma and spicy hop flavours. I've never used rye but have had some lovely beers with rye, might take the plunge next time I order spec grains.
> 
> Well done, off to drain the second half :beerbang:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> earle farmhouse.jpg


Need to make another batch of this


----------



## madpierre06

*3. Brewkid - Biere De Garde - *Best I could do was reference it based on things like Rochefort or Westie or Abt....didn't have the heaviness of these, but on quality, more than a match. A light richness, the alcohol coming through a touch less than the aforementioned. Ferpect for supping, just a quality bier. Interestingly, as the glass tailed out, 'twere very reminiscvet of a single malt whuskey that a good lad from here threw my way a while back. Very, very shekel worthy.


----------

